# The Abandoned Vehicle Thread



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

I seem to run across a lot of old, abandoned vehicles in the boonies, off trails that would be impossible to drive on... and I always ask myself, "how did that get here in the first place?"

Here are a couple pix from the Sierra foothills (I need to dig up a few more). I have no comprehension on how the Nissan got where it is (near Georgetown, CA). 

Whatchoo got?


----------



## tpm7 (May 14, 2007)

Here's one from back home in near Sarnia, Ontario, Canada:


----------



## bbbr (Nov 6, 2005)

On the Long Trail in Vermont, just south of Killington Ski mtn, August 2005


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

maybe flooding?

I was on a high country ride one day and saw a vw bus down the side of the hill off the trail...

how is this possible? hippies are way to lazy to drive that far.


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol. Great thread. I've thought it before too...and not just about cars..."who the hell brought an old clothes dryer way off into the woods and why?"


----------



## bRyAZSig228 (Jan 25, 2010)

in California.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Ha. Saw another one today.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Well remember, much of the trails we ride on today might not always have been just singletrack or double track. Many are along old farm roads, logging roads, fire service roads, etc. Plus the reason for washing machines is to avoid dump service fees at the local landfills. Many towns put limits on curbside trash collection, and if you try and take a washing machine to the landfill yourself they charge you a price to do it, so that's why you end up with stuff dumped in the woods.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

I believe these are both Pontiac's. One is for sure.


----------



## moegocanes (May 16, 2008)

here's a car I found on a trail in Northern California. In the Shasta County area. Seems to me anyways to be a 30-40's chevy and it had a shovel on the front. atleast it looks like one to me in the picture.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Cool Thread...*

...great idea.....will search my pictures for a few to post up.....I agree with one of the posters that alot of the single tracks we ride today were formally farm , logging, hunting camp roads......now grown in into trails...so some cars get stuck out there....some are stolen cars for sure.....when i was a kid a friend in the neighborhood took his older brothers car and hid it in the woods for us to drive....a Morris Minor....we had fun for about 6 months and then it broke down....well we next used it for target practice....you get the idea.....not much of it left after 30 years.....


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

There used to be an old 57 chevy bel air rusted out right off my property next to my backyard trails...wish I had a picture before they removed it. It was so cool


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

There is a car off Rt 50 in the woods just inside the Beltway in Northern VA. It is an incredibly weird spot for a car to be, I'll take pictures next time I am back east.


----------



## lumber825 (Sep 4, 2009)

Fairland in P.G. County MD. It is a better man than I that got this where it was.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

MiniTrail said:


> what area is that first one from? is it near the ocean or something?
> At first I thought it had been burned the way the rust covers everything but then I noticed the tires are still on it ?


Not close enough to the ocean for it to have any effect on it. It's in Big River Management, Rhode Island.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

Here is one on one of my local trails. Its been there a really long time and its just the past couple years that someone started painting it.


----------



## wicksey (Jul 25, 2007)

great thread, keep em coming!


----------



## MTBXjunkie (Feb 28, 2011)

Have seen MANY abandon cars along my local trails but here where im stationed in AL buddy of mine & myself find all kinds of old Military stuff back in the woods hiking/biking. mostly abandon training sites with random stuff left behind, but the coolest thing to date was an abandon chopper fuselage. ill dig up the photos and post them up later.


----------



## tim_w_sage (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome pics


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

One of those cars may have been driven by these dudes.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Here is my buddy "driving" an old wreck at the hydrocut near Waterloo Ontario Canada


----------



## yspelipe (Nov 3, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## rdickens48 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great thread. Here are a couple of abandoned cars from my local trails.


----------



## icon149 (Aug 16, 2010)

Great thread, there is an old corvair in Chapel Hill high school trails in NC, i haven't ridden there in years, i'll have to go back to take a picture of it. same thing, i've always wondered how on earth an old corvair could have made it back into the woods so far.


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

everytime you see a really old car like this dumped in the trees... ask yourself how old the trees actually are. The car was probably there before the trees.... takes a lot of mystery out of some of the dump locations.


----------



## beeglemania (Jul 10, 2008)

There used to be about a dozen abandoned cars between Santos and the land bridge before the bridge was there. I have no idea how but most have been removed. There are only a couple left now.


----------



## icon149 (Aug 16, 2010)

BeakJones said:


> everytime you see a really old car like this dumped in the trees... ask yourself how old the trees actually are. The car was probably there before the trees.... takes a lot of mystery out of some of the dump locations.


yeah but it also takes a lot of the fun out of it. i prefer imagining a crazy scenario involving a shoot out.


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have seen some while snowmobiling in some way out areas, And wondered the same. We do some riding in Quebec where there are no roads in at all and have seen cars left out there. Like someone posted above the flying car.


----------



## Roland (Jan 15, 2004)

Heres an old Buick near Ringwood NJ and for kicks (NBR) an old Mustang from deeeep inside the earth in Monroe NY. The mustang must've been driven into a vent hole in an old mine to get to where it was.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Found one....in my pics from...*

...last year....this is off one of the trails at Millstone Vermont.....my guess is there are many more vehicles at the bottom of some of the quarrys....although underwater.....


----------



## Glynn Sluder (Jun 25, 2011)

I think some of the older ones were just a handy dump spot, newer ones around here are often insurance "jobs".


Am I up to five yet?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The mustang in the mine... does that area ever experience severe flooding?

Anyone who watched the news reports of the japanese tsunami last spring will recall all the boats and cars and everything carried WELL past where they started from.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

lumber825 said:


> Fairland in P.G. County MD. It is a better man than I that got this where it was.


There are a few other cars at Fairland, that really make you wonder how they got there.


----------



## Roland (Jan 15, 2004)

Nah, no flooding like that around here. Just severe drinking I think. Probably came down a vent shaft like this one. Also another car further down but no telling what kind. Oh and there actually was a bike down there too!


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

bbbr said:


> On the Long Trail in Vermont, just south of Killington Ski mtn, August 2005


give you fifty for the wheels.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

oh oh oh I got a new one !


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

uhg never mind my phone is being b!tchey...


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Great thread!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5147/5882759567_c005c19d96_b.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Top of Flagstaff Mt., above Folsom Lake.... with the snow capped Sierra in the way background Sactojesse reminds us that its a Fiat X1/9. 
This one was simply driven or dumped at the top of this mountain... just like a whole bunch of other garbage. But, it points you towards the best outlaw trail in the area


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Them thar holes look like they came from bullets!


----------



## Hairllama (Oct 27, 2006)

Found a few old vehicles left by themselves while exploring dry canal beds.


----------



## wahoofish (Feb 2, 2004)

Three cars in San Diego. The first two from Sycamore Canyon area were exposed because of fires. They are probably all overgrown again. The third foto is from Mission Trails park.


----------



## autumnbringer (May 11, 2011)

Came across this on 6 Mile Run in NJ.


----------



## disfocus (Aug 26, 2009)

A women I know did a whole body of work (photography) based around cars abandoned in Leanyer Swamp (Darwin)--a place I used to ride until I got sick of all the dog packs roaming around.
Link here for anyone interested.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

Empty_Beer said:


> Top of Flagstaff Mt., above Folsom Lake.... with the snow capped Sierra in the way background Sactojesse reminds us that its a Fiat X1/9.


Its about time you posted that one up Mr Beer
I am searching for a pic of the same car but with an amusing twist

I found a nice group of cars down in Bakersfield this week. I will take a camera out next time and get a few shots.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

Empty_Beer said:


> Top of Flagstaff Mt., above Folsom Lake.... with the snow capped Sierra in the way background Sactojesse reminds us that its a Fiat X1/9.
> This one was simply driven or dumped at the top of this mountain... just like a whole bunch of other garbage. But, it points you towards the best outlaw trail in the area


From another angle - 









The amusing part is the DRIVER behind the wheel


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Here's one that may look familiar . . . its sorta been "abandoned."


----------



## non2os13 (Apr 12, 2011)

this is an awesome thread.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I love how when someone sees an abandoned rusty vehicle their first thought is "let's shoot the sh*t outta it! Yeah!" :lol: Every abandoned vehicle I've seen in person and most on here have many bullet holes in them. I actually used to shoot bb guns at one when I was a kid


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

Bakersfield finds -

There are three cars in this one - 









Close up on the two on the right -


----------



## cjdboston (Jan 23, 2009)

Love this thread. 

I'm from NH. Most of the parties I went to when I was in high school involved bonfires at remote "get here if you can" locations. Almost always involving alcohol, fire, guns, and four-wheelers/dirt bikes. 

Now I mountain bike by the same kinds of places. 

Awesome.


----------



## uncreative (Apr 1, 2004)

outside downieville-


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Northwest Territories of Canada, a couple of hundred miles from the nearest gas station.

These trucks and the associated fuel drums were abandoned in 1943 after being used in the construction of the Canol Road. I saw them during my 1984 bike tour there.


----------



## marlboroicemint (Jul 16, 2011)

nice


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

This is along one of the local trails I frequent. Cars, I kind of understand. Boats, I just don't get it.









Monster Mongoose! This truck didn't stand a chance. haha


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Ha! Saw this one this evening on a boring fire road climb in the 'burbs of El Dorado Hills, above Empire Ranch. I'm guessing some teenage dude was looking for a quiet, secluded place with a lake/city view to take his girl to "neck" one night and didn't see the drop off  Or, it's stolen


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

love the bullet holes in the second car in the thread...


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

From Otis a few weeks ago, I've ridden there numerous times, but this was the first time I came across this car. Engine still intact and everything.


----------



## foster07 (Jan 21, 2010)

We have a trail in Tally called the "Cadillac Trail" Guess why. I will not be home for another week or so, but I'll have to take some pictures when I do. Hope this thread will still be here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Brewtality said:


> Bakersfield finds -
> 
> There are three cars in this one -
> 
> ...


full of bullet holes, no doubt...:lol::lol:


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

The real question is whether someone could make $$$ recycling the metal? At least the wrecks near roads. New business opportunity?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

dexetr30 said:


> This is along one of the local trails I frequent. Cars, I kind of understand. Boats, I just don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


say, isn't that boat just right up the highway from colfax where the railroad trestle passes over interstate 80?


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

This IS a pretty cool thread.

When we were little kids the trails we used to go on had burned up and abandoned cars in the weirdest places. These days it's a park and all cleaned up.

But here's one from a hunting trip in Ohio. It's next to a "road", but the road hasn't been used by anything but 4-wheelers for the last 20 years at least.
























Note that the rear wheels had been removed and replaced with sheaves - prob'ly to run a sawmill. This truck was born with a very specific purpose.

...and not one bullet hole!

-F


----------



## COTarHeel (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't have a pic but whenever I visit my parents the first ride I usually do with my Dad is what he calls the "Rambler Loop" in DuPont. I've always wanted to put a fake skeleton in the driver's seat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

empty beer, is that windshield shotgunned or broken out?


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

A couple years ago, right around "Country Jam" time here in the Grand Valley.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

mikeb said:


> empty beer, is that windshield shotgunned or broken out?


Definitely not shotgun. Rocks most likely.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Straz85 said:


> From Otis a few weeks ago, I've ridden there numerous times, but this was the first time I came across this car. Engine still intact and everything.


Is that on Otis ANG grounds? If it is, cars are the last thing you should be looking for! Unexploded ordinance (tank shells/bombs) are all over the place! My dad worked up there for a few years so I know a few of the trails...

On my local trail there is an old '64 Chevy Impala that had slid off a fireroad and down a several hundred foot cliff... It's been there long before I found it. Probably some dudes giong into the woods to drink and got stuck.

I'll get some pics of it tomorrow since I'll be riding up there!


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

mikeb said:


> say, isn't that boat just right up the highway from colfax where the railroad trestle passes over interstate 80?


I took that photo in Duryea. PA.


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

i too love this thread. i have always loved this kind of photography as a matter of fact


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok well I got some pics of the '64 Impala on my local mountain...
It's pretty hard to see since it's like 150ft down a rockslide and its all rusted away.

Well here it is!


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

ahh, I hate that I don't have pictures, but my bro and I plus friends used to ride an area between two roads that had power lines and a railroad line running through the middle during the 90's.........the is a major creek (Suwanee Creek) cutting across this area with a serious quicksand pit at the bottom of one hill - for a full month, every time we rode by, there was a new vehicle stuck over the wheels there........it became a running joke as to what we would see each time we rode - Jeeps of all sorts, all-wheel drives of every type, and even a motorcycle or two - whoever guessed right, the others bought him dinner and beer.........


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

autumnbringer said:


> Came across this on 6 Mile Run in NJ.


This one is cool but there's no mystery to it since the farm field ends about 20 feet away. I also like the one in the ravine off of Newman's Ln in Chimney Rock. That looks like an old school DUI, the kind where you got a $200 ticket and a ride home. That's if anyone actually survived that crash...


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Bump...*

..bump....like this thread and hoping to see some more old cars, boats, traincars, ect.....


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Thinking this is an early 60's Chevy Impala ...*

....Deluxe.....it is in pieces....we took the hood and 2 front fenders and put them along one of our trails...the chasis is off the trail maybe 20m.....


----------



## Poikaa (Jun 10, 2010)

autumnbringer said:


> Came across this on 6 Mile Run in NJ.


 Fiat 500! Recently reintroduced in the states by Chrysler!

poikaa


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

thinking none of these cars are going to pass inspection.

anyone noticed all the pristine bikes that happen to be also abandoned next to the cars? i mean what the hell, i'll take em?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

JeffSkisMontana said:


> ....Deluxe.....it is in pieces....we took the hood and 2 front fenders and put them along one of our trails...the chasis is off the trail maybe 20m.....


An Impala that is definitely not. More like a 1950's ride.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Another one, near Folsom Lake. Kinda sketchy place to ride... private property and lots of abandoned vehicles. I didn't feel comfy stopping to snap photos of the other wrecks.


----------



## jen0910 (Mar 25, 2009)

Car


Bike Frame




And how about a plane, or parts of one anyway...


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

They arent they any more but about 10 years ago when I first started riding, my uncle and I went out to what are now really nice manacured mt bike only trails. They used to be just riding paths cut through random trees out by the lake. There was an old 80's raised top conversion van that had obviously been seriously wrecked in the front end. Someone had taken an old toilet and set it in the back of the van along with a roll of tp. I was never brave enough to use its services but it was definately a conversation piece. 


OT (Sorta): Not a mountain bike trail. But a few years ago a friend and I were unloading my boat into the lake off the boat ramp. I was backing my truck down the ramp as he guided me from inside the boat, the next thing I know hes yelling stop and theres an EXTREMELY loud scraping noise (metal against metal). I stop and pull back up the ramp and get out. We look just off the drop off of the boat ramp to see a reflection. We called the park rangers, they called a tow truck. We stayed long enough to see the tow truck pull the car out of the water, a recently dumped 1998 Mustang Cobra Mystic. The tow truck driver said the vin number came up as stolen and involved in an armed robbery.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A really rusty abadoned vehicle.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Empty_Beer said:


> Another one, near Folsom Lake. Kinda sketchy place to ride... private property and lots of abandoned vehicles. I didn't feel comfy stopping to snap photos of the other wrecks.


Looks like bullet holes!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Old locomotive near my city


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*Colorado junker*

Outside of C-dale.


----------



## Shawnee 1 (Feb 15, 2011)

In the middle of NF on the Vortex trail. wheel-chair


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

this thread makes me insanely happy... I'm not sure why...


----------



## Moustache rider (Jun 1, 2007)

Military cargo plane that crashed in 1958.








[/url]

__
https://flic.kr/p/6309361797




__
https://flic.kr/p/6309360005
https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

Moustache rider said:


> Military cargo plane that crashed in 1958.
> 
> [/url]


Hey look...a Lefty!


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Incredible!!!!*

.....the locomotive! ...that has got to be worth some $$ in scrap metal.....and the airplane!!!.....cool.

Somebody has to have pictures of abandoned snowmachines or golf carts.......maybe more traincars out there too....


----------



## slidecontrol (Apr 8, 2007)

Moustache rider said:


> Military cargo plane that crashed in 1958.


impressive how the chrome on the oleo is still shiny


----------



## Alkoholger (Nov 2, 2011)

this reminds me of abandoned Themeparks. Just not as creepy  Great thread!


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Cool Thread.

Old subie off our local stash:


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

There's a whole bunch of old cars in The Landlocked Forest in Burlington, MA. Can anyone identify this one?










There used to be a ton of them in Big River, RI, some covered in animal bones, along with an old motorcycle and an abandoned snowmobile. Unfortunately they got 'cleaned up'.

Oh, and by the way, anyone ever heard of the actor Brad Pitt? He and I bike together sometimes and that's him in the above pic checking out the car. Nice job, Brad.


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

Great Thread... Really love some of these pics. They just make you wonder what the back story is.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Cool thread. When I was a kid (mid 1980's) my friends and I would find older abandoned cars all the time in the area trails. One of my friend's neighbour was a cop, and one time we wrote down a license plate number and a few VIN's that we found and had him check them out. Every single one was reported stolen many years earlier (like, 10-20 years). So, I assume that they were all taken by joyriding kids who took them out for some fun and left them wherever they ended up getting stuck.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

Empty_Beer said:


> Ha! Saw this one this evening on a boring fire road climb in the 'burbs of El Dorado Hills, above Empire Ranch. I'm guessing some teenage dude was looking for a quiet, secluded place with a lake/city view to take his girl to "neck" one night and didn't see the drop off  Or, it's stolen


Looks somewhat new. With the back windows busted out, my guess stolen and taken for a joy ride. I would report it to the local authorities if you haven't done so already.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

dexetr30 said:


> This is along one of the local trails I frequent. Cars, I kind of understand. Boats, I just don't get it.


Maybe we should start an abandoned boat thread. Here's mine off of Centennial Trails in Lemont, IL...


----------



## asw74 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice Finds


----------



## wakebrdr142 (May 5, 2006)

I saw this thread yesterday and ran across this today. Thought I would contribute but had to use the cell for a pic.


----------



## 930 (Feb 8, 2011)

Damn, wish I found this thread before the snow began to fly. There is a little used hiking trail near me that has no less that 10 dirt bikes of various vintages t the bottom since the trail would be very difficult to ride up. Guess I will take pics in 5 months when the snow melt & bring his thread back to life at that time.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

wakebrdr142 said:


> I saw this thread yesterday and ran across this today. Thought I would contribute but had to use the cell for a pic.


Seriously ??

Someone left his Ibis down on the trail


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

David C said:


> Seriously ??
> Someone left his Ibis down on the trail


hahaha... I laughed  Some really great shots here! I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that takes pix of junkers I see when out riding :thumbsup:

Saw this on some random website I was checking out:










What other trails actually incorporate vehicles as stunts? Very cool!


----------



## stevezphoto (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is an old delivery truck in Lajitas, Texas.



I have more pictures of the truck here.

The truck was a sweet find, but where the hell did the sea shell come from? It was just sitting in this dry pond bed perfectly clean...


----------



## stevezphoto (Aug 3, 2007)

The Bobsled Trail in Utah.


----------



## stevezphoto (Aug 3, 2007)

On Picture Rock trail in Lyons, CO


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

sagitt77 said:


> Old locomotive near my city


I found a few information about the locomotive. It was built in Wien (Austria) in 1942 and was used by German Railways during 2nd World War. After the war was used in Russia and later in Polish Railways until 1991. It is now on siding in Torun (Poland).


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

What a great thread! 
Years ago, while riding a trail along a local river, I saw a small Toyota pick-up with the driver's side door wide open sitting along side of the trail. It could not have been driven down the trail, the trail was too tight, it had to have been driven through the woods. 
A little further down the trail, I stopped to pick some blueberries. While reaching through the bush to get some berries way in the back, I look past the berry bush and see a large pot plant happily growing in a small clearing. 
Maybe the two were related somehow? donno, but it made me kind of uneasy.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Hummmm.... Berries


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Old farm equipment count? This Manure spreader is just off the trail in a local county park--I was struck by the similar size of its tire and my fat bike's...


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

In Welland , Ontario, I've been finding all kinds of abandoned things. Cars, ships, trains, factories, hotels.
















Some aren't quite abandoned.









Welcome to beautiful downtown Welland.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Have been riding past this....*

....MGB GT for a long time....finally snapped a picture today.....

more pictures from todays ride right here:http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/light-snow-ride-767979.html


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm sure there is a story behind this one


















There's an engine laying on the same trail 1/4 mile downhill. Must have gotten too heavy to carry.

Since its become a formal city trail system, "Junk car" or "Car" trail has become the sanitized Big Sunny trail. I still can't remember that trail name.


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

lumber825 said:


> Fairland in P.G. County MD. It is a better man than I that got this where it was.


So that's where my old car ended up!


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

ecub said:


> Maybe we should start an abandoned boat thread. Here's mine off of Centennial Trails in Lemont, IL...












Looks somewhat new. With the windows busted out, my guess stolen and taken for a joy ride. I would report it to the local authorities if you haven't done so already.

(no mockery intended, ecub!)


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Not sure what this is........*

....but it is railroad related for sure....have been riding past this on an abandoned gravity railroad bed for years...finally snapped some pics today....looks to be something to grade the surface.....


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

JeffSkisMontana said:


> ....but it is railroad related for sure....have been riding past this on an abandoned gravity railroad bed for years...finally snapped some pics today....looks to be something to grade the surface.....


That looks like the old road grader they had at a farm I worked at as a teen. Pulled it behind a tractor. When I started at the farm, I thought it was an old piece of junk, was surprised to see it actually working a few weeks later. They actually had lots of very old equipment laying around on the "back 40," which the old owner managed to keep working. I can't remember what it had for wheels, though.

This thread is very cool. I would only have the cars/jumps on Bobsled to offer, but they're already posted here, so... Especially the old locomotive; that is incredible!


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

The ANIMALS RULE HERE photo. I wonder how they liked the paint fumes


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*oops*

I posted my abandoned vehicle shots for Stewart State Forest on "The Abandoned Vehicle Thread #2", which I didn't notice was a Pennsylvania threads. Anyway, here are a few tidbits from around SSF in Newburgh, NY

http://forums.mtbr.com/pennsylvania/abandoned-vehicle-thread-2-a-768155.html


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

JeffSkisMontana said:


> ....but it is railroad related for sure....have been riding past this on an abandoned gravity railroad bed for years...finally snapped some pics today....looks to be something to grade the surface.....


JSM:

Looks like an old tow behind road grader, for building roads, before they had self motive powered graders.

Remember all the crap by the German Shepard guy who was encroaching on the rail trail? His own private junk yard, he once told me I couldn't 'ride my bike there. I rode away and he grabbed the back of my bike, big mistake on his part, lets just say the rest is history... LOL


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

An old Chrysler in Niagara Falls, Ontario.


----------



## ChizmoNC (Dec 5, 2011)

anybody out there see that stolen junker half way down the first road decent on yanceys ridge nc when it gets sketchy sometime in 2010? talk about tweaking, stealing cars, then bashing em with boulders on fs roads!!!! if you trunk/roof/hooded up and overe this thing i want to see pictures!


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

A favorite along our local trails:


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

My contribution


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

Very nice photo. What did you use to touch it up, if anything?


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

bigbadwulff said:


> Very nice photo. What did you use to touch it up, if anything?


Just Picassa...


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*German Shepard Guy.....*



NEPMTBA said:


> JSM:
> 
> Looks like an old tow behind road grader, for building roads, before they had self motive powered graders.
> 
> Remember all the crap by the German Shepard guy who was encroaching on the rail trail? His own private junk yard, he once told me I couldn't 'ride my bike there. I rode away and he grabbed the back of my bike, big mistake on his part, lets just say the rest is history... LOL


Yes...i do remember his house....never met the owner.....still ride by there often.....german shepards are gone....he may be also.....but that old MGB GT is there.....used to be a really classic Chevy El Camino there too...but he or someone actually restored that one over a couple of years.....


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

No idea how it got there or why it's been painted, but it's a neat sight on the ride. When the trail ain't washed-out that is!


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

Here are a few of the abandoned vehicles I've run across (and photographed) in southeast MA over the past few years. It’s too bad that the “school bus graveyard” was removed; there were thirteen gutted old busses out in the middle of the woods which made for a great destination on rides with students.


----------



## Topsp33d (Feb 17, 2012)

Ha! Those cars have been picked clean! Free junkyard...


----------



## Armatron (Feb 1, 2012)

Fantastic pics!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*A few from my ride today...*

... at Stewart State Forest in NYS


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

*New Mexico*


----------



## Buzzaro (Jan 27, 2008)

Empty_Beer said:


> Top of Flagstaff Mt., above Folsom Lake.... with the snow capped Sierra in the way background Sactojesse reminds us that its a Fiat X1/9.
> This one was simply driven or dumped at the top of this mountain... just like a whole bunch of other garbage. But, it points you towards the best outlaw trail in the area


Here's one on the other fork of the American. In fact the trail was named after it "dead truck". Tough to see because it's a little ways down the hill from the trail, but it's there if you squint.


----------



## PeloNZ (Oct 18, 2010)

A trailside 40 series Landcruiser


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Found another pic*

I was rummaging through some pics and found this. It was at the top of Dump Truck Climb. Its no longer there. TN Gas Co came through widening a gas line and when they were gone so was the Dump Truck. This is in Jungle Habitat in West Milford, NJ


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Graham Hills (Pleasantville, NY)*

Snapped off a few more today during a ride with my brother at Graham Hills. The last one is kind of interesting. Looks like some sort of home-made go cart. Probably quite the machine when it ran.


----------



## Poikaa (Jun 10, 2010)

huffster said:


> Snapped off a few more today during a ride with my brother at Graham Hills. The last one is kind of interesting. Looks like some sort of home-made go cart. Probably quite the machine when it ran.


 Where I grew up there are many Finnlanders and homemade tractors and utility vehicles were called "JOKERI" pronounced "Yooukeri", as one would say upon seeing these.... "you've got to be kidding!" or "what a joke!"
Most of these were body stripped cars and trucks but some were heavily modified.... this one looks to be a complete frame up rig.

poikaa


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Some awesome stuff in here!


----------



## briswo (Apr 5, 2012)

huffster said:


> I was rummaging through some pics and found this. It was at the top of Dump Truck Climb. Its no longer there. TN Gas Co came through widening a gas line and when they were gone so was the Dump Truck. This is in Jungle Habitat in West Milford, NJ


Nothing a little TLC can't fix!


----------



## Central Cal Rider (Apr 6, 2012)

All I ever find on trails are nuts and bolts that fall off my friends bikes haha.


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

beeglemania said:


> There used to be about a dozen abandoned cars between Santos and the land bridge before the bridge was there. I have no idea how but most have been removed. There are only a couple left now.


Took this one around Thanksgiving:











SteveF said:


> Old farm equipment count? This Manure spreader is just off the trail in a local county park--I was struck by the similar size of its tire and my fat bike's...


I think I know that one!

When I was at Michigan Tech during college, there was an area, probably an old gravel pit, with a cable/bucket backhoe, a dump truck, and some old car. But ala, that was in the days before digital cameras.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

One of the best threads I have seen here.

No joke, this thread has inspired me to ditch the regular trails I normally ride and go out and explore more!


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's my son by an interesting one


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Trail Ninja said:


> Some aren't quite abandoned.
> 
> View attachment 652683


Whoa, what's going on here? Who is that lady in the sexy outfit? Me like.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

*A BIG boy!*

This old cable operated D8 is at the intersection of the Cache Creek trail and the Road Kill Valley road. Would you believe that someone took the plow blade in the last year!! At least a couple of tons.


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

I almost forgot about this one despite having ridden by it hundreds of times. It is an old bulldozer that looks like it has been there for 40 years. Someone recently started taking parts off so my guess is it is in the process of being scrapped. Good luck to whoever is trying to carry this out of the woods (located in southeastern Massachusetts).


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

What's left of a VW Beetle in a heavily wooded area near a stream. This spot is downstream from a low spot on a nearby road. I'm guessing someone drove into the water when the road was flooded and the car was carried off into the woods.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Explored an off-the-beaten path valley near my suburbian life and came across the most shot up remains of a vehicle I've seen in a long time, as well as a boat. When I walked near the boat, about a 300 tiny frogs hopped like crazy to avoid me.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

An old Camaro near the trail.


----------



## dartman2 (Feb 26, 2012)

I've been riding past this for 22 years, and finally had a reason to take a picture! It's a little more weathered now than when I first saw it (as am I), but overall it's pretty much the same. This is Rose Canyon, San Diego, just east of the 805 and below the nursery.

Should also post this in the "Does your bike fit in the back of your car" thread in Car and Biker.


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

Getting an early start on a Griswold Christmas


----------



## Urbanride (May 28, 2012)

Cool thread...


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

fred-da-trog said:


> Getting an early start on a Griswold Christmas


+1 ... LoL. Now that is funny


----------



## JeremyC (Apr 26, 2012)

Really neat stuff, just read through the entire thread. Great pics folks.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Don't know how the hell this car could get back here...very far away from anything. The woods were pretty thick, this is actually as far back as I could get while still getting a clear picture.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*East Barre Vermont...*

....Millstone Trails....just off one of the trails tha backs up to the village.....


----------



## icon149 (Aug 16, 2010)

Is that the national lampoons family truckster?


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

This one may be in this thread already somewhere, but I just found it myself so I thought I would post it. This is just off the trail head parking lot for the McKenzie River Trail in Oregon. I just rode it for the first time last week (truly epic!), and thought this was a cool way to start, by seeing this thing. It is a Ford pickup of some kind, that is fused in the rock and dirt. I would love to know the story about it though.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

This one is high above Glenwood Springs, CO. I have no idea how that thing could have got there.


----------



## Kyron (Jun 17, 2005)

Man, just read through this............ bummed no picture of the 914 that you rode through on the a trail at skeggs point in the sanfran bay area


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

these are from like ten years ago.. i still go here a lot, haven't found much lately... a few bumpers.. i always hop the same firebird front bumper everytime i pass it, i've been jumping it for ten years lol


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*This looks like...*

....a Chevy Nomad....not sure....it was on a trail called "Eight Bridges" in Stowe Vermont......


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

JeffSkisMontana said:


> ....a Chevy Nomad....not sure....it was on a trail called "Eight Bridges" in Stowe Vermont......


Not that it matters, but Nomads were 2-door wagons, that one had 4 judging by the size of the opening and the door post that's still there.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

wv_bob said:


> Not that it matters, but Nomads were 2-door wagons, that one had 4 judging by the size of the opening and the door post that's still there.


That's only true for the tri-five nomads. After that they came in 4 door flavor.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

OK, no surprise they would've glommed onto the popularity of the Nomad name and watered it down, it's the way Detroit has always worked

I haven't figured out what year the one in the photo is. The taillight area looks 53 or 54.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

It certainly looks like its from the 50's but it's hard to tell with a blurry picture on my phone lol. Maybe the OP can snap a cleaner pic next time he rides that trail!


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

is there a separate abandoned boat thread?



















this vehicle will never be abandoned:


----------



## GtownViking (Jul 27, 2012)

A lot of times, cars end up in these strange places due to flash floods. People try to cross a low water crossing and get swept away...car was never insured so why bother?


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

There used to be two old wrecked cars in the woods near my neighborhood in Fairfax VA. It appeared that one of them had bullet holes in it. Also, the parts to these cars are scattered about as if they exploded. As legend has it belonged to a bank robber who tried to drive the car through the woods in a pursuit and then crashed it. I call BS on that but still an interesting thing to think about  Even weirder was this massive barrel thing nearby that I think was used to brew alcohol. Maybe some illegal moonshine production was going on back there a while ago


----------



## JeremyC (Apr 26, 2012)

mk.ultra said:


> is there a separate abandoned boat thread?


That is bizarre. It kind of looks like a boat, and yet it's.... not. Stage prop of some kind?


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's a rusty old Plymouth I came across "in the bog". This one was a little bit off the beaten track, but I caught a glimpse of it and did a little bushwhacking to go take a pic. Complete with bullet holes!


----------



## Czar Chasm (Jul 19, 2012)

Kyron said:


> Man, just read through this............ bummed no picture of the 914 that you rode through on the a trail at skeggs point in the sanfran bay area


Ya mean this? 










Hey mk.ultra... can you downsize your photos?!?!!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

mk.ultra said:


> is there a separate abandoned boat thread?


What trail is that on?? Pretty neat.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

Willowdale State Forest, in Ipswich MA. For some reason, this trail is named Chevette.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Cool thread!

The one without snow is a 1949 Chevy Fastback in Thacher Park, NY. The one with the snow is near Troy NY.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Abandoned vehicle???*

This was a new one for me. I passed this on the fireroad heading into Stewart State Forest. I thought it was odd that no rider was around. 3 hours later, I'm leaving, and the bike is still there. So, I guess it was abandoned...for a flat tire. Pretty much a POS, but I can't imagine not just walking the bike out with me.


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

*Two more from MA*

I found these while biking in Lowell-Dracut-Tyngsboro State Forest a couple weeks ago. It must have been a fun ride getting the Jeep to where I found it.


----------



## Poikaa (Jun 10, 2010)

Mr.Biker said:


> I found these while biking in Lowell-Dracut-Tyngsboro State Forest a couple weeks ago. It must have been a fun ride getting the Jeep to where I found it.


 Most likely a stolen Jeep and a pretty new one at that!


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

Pretty sure it was not stolen. I followed the trail it made on its journey back to a campfire that had lots of empties all around it. I think the "fishermen" (there were fishing poles in the Jeep) tried to take a shortcut to the lake. Next time I'm there, I'll look to see if it was really abandoned.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I had to review the whole thread to make sure I didn't double-post. Here's one I took a year ago in Fl.


----------



## Poikaa (Jun 10, 2010)

Sarguy said:


> I had to review the whole thread to make sure I didn't double-post. Here's one I took a year ago in Fl.


 1949 or 1950 CHEVY TRUCK :thumbsup:

poikaa


----------



## Moustache rider (Jun 1, 2007)

Not much left of these two.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I see two perfect rat rod projects!


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

No motorized vehicles yet, but a footorized vehicle.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Went by this old pick-up off Grouse Ridge in the Tahoe Nat. Forest. He got down to a place long ago that he couldn't get out of.


----------



## Shmoo (Mar 9, 2008)

Not sure if it's abandoned. The tree has been removed. Only time will tell (Jimmy Buffett reference).


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Don't ask me what a cement mixer truck is doing out in the woods.


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Came across this on my ride today. Its not so old, but it is abandoned nonetheless and pretty well beat to sh!t.


----------



## Raigetsu (Sep 29, 2012)

I can't help but imagine some "dark story" behind why these cars are abandoned in these places.
Gives me the willies to think about actually.

EDIT: Curious, do any of you look inside these abandoned cars?


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's what I got 

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Methodical said:


> No motorized vehicles yet, but a footorized vehicle.


So where is the rider hanging?


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

*Abandoned Vehicle thread*

hehehe I've seen similar at NorthShore

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## cassava (Sep 14, 2011)

huffster said:


> This was a new one for me. I passed this on the fireroad heading into Stewart State Forest. I thought it was odd that no rider was around. 3 hours later, I'm leaving, and the bike is still there. So, I guess it was abandoned...for a flat tire. Pretty much a POS, but I can't imagine not just walking the bike out with me.


If I were you I would take it as I need one more bike for commuting.


----------



## Cavpilot (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's an old Plymouth delivery truck in SoCal.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

There's one I'll be sure to get on my ride tomorrow. This thread is sweet!


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

GelatiCruiser said:


> There's one I'll be sure to get on my ride tomorrow. This thread is sweet!


ya man, I think so too. Love checkin out old / abandoned chit out in the woods and such 

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## strife (Mar 25, 2011)

I found this one while touring this spring in Utah. Couldn't help but lode up the bike and see if I could drive it!


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

strife said:


> View attachment 730718
> I found this one while touring this spring in Utah. Couldn't help but lode up the bike and see if I could drive it!


looks like bullet holes in the side.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Inclement weather, had to shorten the ride and missed it. Tomorrow?


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

One I ran across a while back.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Converted to narrow gauge*

This old truck was used to haul tourists on the abandoned, Gold Rush era Wildgoose RR, back in the 50s.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

here used to be several more on down the trail (Breaks Interstate Park o the VA/KY border),some old Impalas (a '60 and pair of '63's),they're gone now,this one is still there,at least of my last riding there (this one would be hard to get out,it's pretty deep in,he Impies were close to the trail's end). Nash...


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

*Abandoned Vehicle thread*

Here's a very cool shot from the "downhill" page on facebook

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

*Abandoned Vehicle thread*

another from the same page

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Excellent. My kind of crowd!


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

I used to be big into the 4x4 community and we would find vehicles all the time.. the newer looking ones we would report to state police.. All of them were either stolen or insurance scams....

I'll start taking pics of the ones I find for yall.


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Raigetsu said:


> EDIT: Curious, do any of you look inside these abandoned cars?


Of course, thats where some of my best photos come from


V8 by The McCusker, on Flickr


Untitled by The McCusker, on Flickr


Untitled by The McCusker, on Flickr


A Classic Honda by The McCusker, on Flickr


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

Not the greatest pic, but saw this beast at 6mr in jersey.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

hehehe <snickering> this is a cool thread (c;

gnewcomer


----------



## Dr_J (Jan 15, 2004)

*that top one has a story behind it.....*

It was a chopped hulk that was purposfully left by the state forest service roughly around 1980. It was part of their "Interperative hiking trail" that was set up to promote the forest back when the ranger station was something more than just rubble and foundations. It's purpose was the highlight the rampant use of the forest as a chop shop BITD. It was acutally contriversial amoung those who built the trail. The forest chief at the time for some stupid reason thought it was a good idea while my grandmother, who as a ranger at the time ran the youth conservation corp. and built most of the origional single track out there, thought it was just plain stupid. She continued to ***** about it for the next 20+ years. It used to make me smirk every time I rode by it. It was supposed to be removed in the late 90's but just got pushed to the side a little. As for the newer jeep, there are still a few cars dumped out there every summer. My all time favorite was a honda CRX that was dumped about 20 yards from the old wreck with a club still on the steering wheel. Ah the memories....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Northern Ontario


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

This one has been here a while.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Pardon the crap photo. My iPhone hasn't been taking the greatest photos lately. Think this is whats left of a Gremlin in the Vortex section at Santos. Not much left of it...my guess is based on the shape of what is left of the rear quarter panel.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

I found this abandoned BMW. Figured no one cared about it so I smashed the window.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Scott O said:


> I found this abandoned BMW. Figured no one cared about it so I smashed the window.


:lol:
Yup looks abandoned to me


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Here's another...up on "Stag Hill" in Mahwah, NJ...*

Aside from the bullet holes in so many of these abandoned vehicles, I've just realized that 95% of them have had the engines "plucked". Hmmm?


----------



## mamba1220 (Sep 17, 2012)

ImaFred said:


>


Awesome photo!

There are a ton of abandoned vehicles in the woods near me. I will have to start snapping pictures.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Millstone, VT


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

not on a trail, but along a road I was riding to get to a trail today. Whoops!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

It's been there about 2-3 years I think. A few others in different spots as well.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> Millstone, VT


My girlfriend does that too! She'll pee anywhere and doesn't care who watches.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i swaer i'm not peeeing! but my friend did moments before that, ON the car, which i then leaned into my accident


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

When I lived in San Diego we used to hit Mexico once in awhile. There is a spot along the coast between Tijuana and Ensenada, that there was a cliff that dropped on to the beach below. The drop was probably close to a 1000'. You could see tire tracks at the top that led to the drop. As you walk up carefully to the cliff and peer down you would see numerous dumped vehicles. They were hidden from any other vantage point other than walking up and looking down. Had they erased the tire marks you would never think about looking down there.This was back in the early nineties and there was 20 or more cars down there. All stolen I'm sure and probably from america, they were so far away it was hard to make out make and model. And I couldn't see plates on any of them. Definitely a pretty creepy sight and one I will always wonder what the true story was.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> When I lived in San Diego we used to hit Mexico once in awhile. There is a spot along the coast between Tijuana and Ensenada, that there was a cliff that dropped on to the beach below. The drop was probably close to a 1000'. You could see tire tracks at the top that led to the drop. As you walk up carefully to the cliff and peer down you would see numerous dumped vehicles. They were hidden from any other vantage point other than walking up and looking down. Had they erased the tire marks you would never think about looking down there.This was back in the early nineties and there was 20 or more cars down there. All stolen I'm sure and probably from america, they were so far away it was hard to make out make and model. And I couldn't see plates on any of them. Definitely a pretty creepy sight and one I will always wonder what the true story was.


Check out the end scene of "_From Dusk Till Dawn"_


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Trail Ninja said:


> Check out the end scene of "_From Dusk Till Dawn"_


I watched the trailer from the link you provided but no footage of the last scene. It looks like a good movie but I don't think I will be renting it any time soon. Do you know of a way I could watch the last seen without renting the movie. If not please explain why I need to see it.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I watched the trailer from the link you provided but no footage of the last scene. It looks like a good movie but I don't think I will be renting it any time soon. Do you know of a way I could watch the last seen without renting the movie. If not please explain why I need to see it.


I don't want to spoil the story, but just in case you never see the movie (which I think is a very bad idea) here is the best picture of the last scene I could find.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Trail Ninja said:


> I don't want to spoil the story, but just in case you never see the movie (which I think is a very bad idea) here is the best picture of the last scene I could find.
> 
> Things that make you go hmmmm...
> The similarly to my experience is uncanny. Now I must see that movie,
> thanks for your troubles. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Trail Ninja said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to spoil the story, but just in case you never see the movie (which I think is a very bad idea) here is the best picture of the last scene I could find.
> ...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My favorite movie.


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

Thats a great movie. When i saw this thread thats the first thing I thought of.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey, Jose', you got food here?
The best in Mexico. 
I kinda doubt that.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

Trail Ninja said:


> My girlfriend does that too! She'll pee anywhere and doesn't care who watches.


Awkward...



NicoleB28 said:


> i swaer i'm not peeeing! but my friend did moments before that, ON the car, which i then leaned into my accident


Well I can't speak for everyone else but the thought never crossed my mind. Anyhow, cool picture/abandon car find.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

50calray said:


> Awkward...


Nope, not at all.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Trail Ninja said:


> > TrailNinja9840710]
> > See the movie *before* you go back to that spot in Mexico. Anybody who's seen the movie will vouch for me on this.
> 
> 
> Don't worry I don't forsee any Mexico trips in today's world. It's a dangerous place these day's. I find it funny all this movie talk was sparked from my above post of my Mexico experience. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Trail Ninja said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry I don't forsee any Mexico trips in today's world. It's a dangerous place these day's. I find it funny all this movie talk was sparked from my above post of my Mexico experience. :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

A place not far from my house is kinda eerie, abandoned wrecked cabin next to a rotted out oldsmobile delta 88 and a 58ish ford pickup. This is way back in the middle of nowhere, how that oldsmobile made it back there is beyond my guess. Just up the trail from there is a beautiful view looking off across this canyon, I can post a pic of it if you guys want me to.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

As a long time mountain biker and classic car lover, this is a fantastic thread. Some of the cars in this thread believe it or not are worth a few bucks. I noticed 2 cars that could make someone some money. If I can get to my local trail in the next week or so, I'll have a contribution.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

There are diffenately a few cars and car parts for sure worth some bucks. There is a plymouth grille that is worth at least $500 and some V8 emblems that are $250 each.

The old pull grader from page 5 is a John Deere road grader/maintainer from the early 20s. My grandpa bought one,had it rebuilt and repainted and it is now in front of our shop as a historic display. 

The D8 on page 6 is a cat d8 from the early 60s, if it was running and cleaned up they regularly sell for 18-20k. And if the pony motor is there(its on the other side) just the block is worth $1500.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm not sure where the rest is but I found this today.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Pretty much unrecognizable except for a Pontiac rim, Santos FL . Edit: It's a Gremlin!


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*I think this.....*



NicoleB28 said:


> Millstone, VT


I think this is the same car at Millstone....located below the grout pile with the windmill on top? This one has been a pee spot for us too!

https://forums.mtbr.com/8184435-post32.html

https://forums.mtbr.com/8184435-post32.html


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I hadn't gone with any intention of getting any pix, so I'm holding my phone as still as I can. This wreck is probably from the '30's(?) and is probably familiar to those who frequently hike the Buckeye Trail in the Cuyahoga Valley National Park between Brecksville and Snowville Rd. To say it's been there awhile is an understatement.
No bikes allowed. (yet)




-F


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Here is another*

This one is on an unmarked trail on North Beacon Mountain in Beacon, NY...


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

sad to see that, those old wagoneers are super cool. I want one so bad


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*What could've been...*



jaxes88 said:


> sad to see that, those old wagoneers are super cool. I want one so bad


...


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah you could abandon that vehicle in my driveway anytime. Just leave the title on the seat and the keys in the switch in case I have to move it.


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

huffster that thing is beautiful, is it yours?


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

In my dreams. Sometimes I like to play the identification game when I see these old vehicles. So, I got it as a Wagoneer, but I'm guessing a little bit at the year. The sweet restored one is a google pic of a '70.


----------



## savie62 (Jul 7, 2012)

blimie i dont see any on my travels good photos


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Heres some from this weekend.

Untitled by The McCusker, on Flickr


Untitled by The McCusker, on Flickr


Dual Charm... by The McCusker, on Flickr


Trike by The McCusker, on Flickr


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Great pics haymaker


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Those pics are awesome!


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

From the ride today.


----------



## gfs69 (Aug 16, 2007)

This is seriously one of the coolest threads ever on MTBR, love it!! I have never come across an abandoned car, but I have seen on old washing machine in the woods. Not sure why someone would go through the effort of dragging something like that into the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Ridezum (Mar 9, 2012)

Are you the McKusker. I saw these on POTN last night. They are great shots.


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

I could those things for scrap or parts a have more money to buy a good 29er with more to spare for savings.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

wyatt79m said:


> Great pics haymaker


+ 1 love the tricycle shot

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Here's a...
...nice white 1960s Buick convertible!


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

GelatiCruiser that is an old willys jeep wagon. You should google em, they're really cool


----------



## rgc52 (Apr 28, 2010)

I guess boats can be vehicles to- here's some boats that have been scattered by "sandy' at the shore-this is just a small sample


----------



## Poikaa (Jun 10, 2010)

Pity! I guess some people can afford to throw them away! Some look as if the storage plastic is still on them?

poikaa


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Poikaa said:


> Pity! I guess some people can afford to throw them away! Some look as if the storage plastic is still on them?
> 
> poikaa


Salvaging boats off the beach like that is expensive. They are probably waiting on their insurance companies to step up. They may also not be seaworthy after being beaten up and running aground during the storm. Being here in Florida for some bad storms, I've seen enough of this. Sometimes its a daunting task just to locate the owner, or for the owner to locate his boat.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

natzx7 said:


> Salvaging boats off the beach like that is expensive. They are probably waiting on their insurance companies to step up. They may also not be seaworthy after being beaten up and running aground during the storm. Being here in Florida for some bad storms, I've seen enough of this. Sometimes its a daunting task just to locate the owner, or for the owner to locate his boat.


So does that become "Finders keepers"?


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

I'm not familiar with all the maritime salvage laws, but in some instances, it most certainty does. 
Marine salvage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cycle Logical (Apr 16, 2009)

Getting my post count up so I can start a new thread...sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Thinking this might be a ....*

.....an old Saab....


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been going through a ton of old pics and discovered a few I haven't posted before.

The first one is not that old, but I liked it because it is a Mercury Montego wagon (early 70's). This big old boat is what my first car was. Paid $200.

Any body know what the last one is? I don't. Found on Ringwood-Ramapo trail near Shepherd's Pond - if that helps.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

JeffSkisMontana said:


> .....an old Saab....


oh, good call. front drive, upright, curved windshield, bulbous roof. i think you are right.



huffster said:


> I've been going through a ton of old pics and discovered a few I haven't posted before.
> 
> The first one is not that old, but I liked it because it is a Mercury Montego wagon (early 70's). This big old boat is what my first car was. Paid $200.
> 
> Any body know what the last one is? I don't. Found on Ringwood-Ramapo trail near Shepherd's Pond - if that helps.


 awesome montego. you can see the kinship with the starsky and hutch-mobile.
then, no idea. thought it might be a capri, but the c-pillar base has a 50's look.
next, a 30's school bus. love that old grille.
last one, is, i think, a ransacked one of these








i may be wrong, and it might just be some kind of paving equipment. it's obviously an implement of some kind, but doesn't look suited to a field.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Bill in Houston said:


> awesome montego. you can see the kinship with the starsky and hutch-mobile.
> 
> last one, is, i think, a ransacked one of these
> i may be wrong, and it might just be some kind of paving equipment. it's obviously an implement of some kind, but doesn't look suited to a field.


I added another pic on the Montego. Starsky and Hutch didn't have the rear jumpseat like the Montego did!!! 

As for this thing that might be a tank, I haven't been on this trail in a long time. Now I'm gonna have to find my way back there sometime for a closer look. If/when that happens...I'll add more pics. Its not too far from a recreation area, so it could be an abandoned paver of some kind.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

the back seat was the best place to ride. look out the window and watch the world go by.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Nome AK aircraft and gold mining history*

Dredge # 3, a large bucketline dredge, last operated in the 30s. I suppose you can call it a vehicle, a barge, that traveled under it's own power with cables and winches, moving it's pond as it went. The twin engine aircraft is one of two of this type abandoned in Nome. I know nothing about them, but suspect they were used to carry passengers and freight in the 40s and 50s.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Ran across these pix in my collection this evening. Both vehicles were recently abandoned.

We ran into the guy who had abandoned the Jeep pickup as he was hiking about three miles down the trail. Apparently the previous night had involved some drunk 4-wheeling on an unfamiliar road. 

The skid marks were still fresh and the radio still playing in the Ranger pickup when we came upon it, but a 30 minute search turned up no occupant, so he must have thumbed into town.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

wow, fresh-picked abandonments!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i KNEW something was missing!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

figure i would add to the all the jeeps that are broken down..


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

huffster said:


> Any body know what the last one is? I don't. Found on Ringwood-Ramapo trail near Shepherd's Pond - if that helps.


That is an amphibious landing craft vehicle from WWII called an "LVT' The track rollers and that round piece are a dead giveaway.


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

they were built by a company called FMC which still makes the pea combines that work the fields by my house every summer


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

I viewed all 12 pages and there are a couple missing with national recognition. I have photos of my bike and friends with the first listed below on my hard drive but would have to do some digging.

1. MOAB, UT. Kokopeli entrance to Porcupine Rim. Photo Op #1, there is an old beat down Model T. I've ridden Porc Rim a couple times a year, every year since '05. Each time, that beater is being photographed by like minded mtbr's.

2. Alaska. Don't know this exact location but there was a thread on MTBR some years back about guys who journeyed up to the spot using rafts and Pugsleys. The bus from Into The Wild.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Abandoned = YES!...
...Vehicle = Porcelain Bus!...LOL


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

In reference to my earlier post and some follow-up guesses that this might be a tank. Here are 4 fresh pictures (of each side). I guess my only reason for being skeptical is the yellow paint. Who in the heck paints a tank school bus yellow? Anyway...here you go...


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Another odd piece of equipment...*

...your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

huffster said:


> In reference to my earlier post and some follow-up guesses that this might be a tank. Here are 4 fresh pictures (of each side). I guess my only reason for being skeptical is the yellow paint. Who in the heck paints a tank school bus yellow? Anyway...here you go...


So I was going to come clean and say, oh, huffster, i was just joshing with you, of course that isn't a tank, it's just some kind of paving equipment. But then, look at all those photos, and then watch Saving Private Ryan. It looks like an amphibious landing craft, albeit fairly small. That ramp is made to drop down so people can jump out, and close up when it is imitating a boat. As far as being yellow, yeah, that is weird. Maybe some kind of tourist company bought it and rode people around in it? Or it was used at a base for training exercises?

https://www.gijoeinformation.com/images/Landing_craft2.jpg
https://www.amphibiousvehicle.net/amphi/L/LVT-4.jpeg

That other thing is a conveyor belt.


----------



## JimmyD442 (Oct 12, 2008)

A lot of very cool pictures, who'd of thought that junk could be art !? LOL. Cool to see the Chevy from Millstone Quarry show up a few times....we've all pissed there before !

I am shocked NOT to see the Wise Potato Chip aluminum Grumman box truck complete with the Wise "OWL" still in tact from Exeter, NH not on here !? Next time I'm out there, it is a classic !!


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

oh sweet thread, I have one to add


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

same car, different day:


----------



## Mpulsive (Dec 23, 2012)

lol thats crazy nice pics!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

huffster said:


> ...your guess is as good as mine.


looks like a farmers conveyor belt type thing'a'ma'jig


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm not sure why the seat tube has been cut?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not sure why the seat tube has been cut?


Because it was easier to cut than the lock was


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not sure why the seat tube has been cut?


stolen by a seat tube transplant smuggling ring.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

huffster said:


> In reference to my earlier post and some follow-up guesses that this might be a tank. Here are 4 fresh pictures (of each side). I guess my only reason for being skeptical is the yellow paint. Who in the heck paints a tank school bus yellow? Anyway...here you go...


It was likely bought by a tour-ride operator offering amphibious rides around the lake, and was painted yellow as a result.

Abandoned when it stopped working and was cut up for steel scrap.

A similar example is the GMC Duck (DUKW)

In WW2









converted to an amphibious tour ride

















That's my guess.

-S


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

huffster said:


> ...your guess is as good as mine.


That's the frame of a conveyor belt system. The rubber belt has probably rotted away and all is left is the frame, rollers etc.

-S


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Bill in Houston said:


> stolen by a seat tube transplant smuggling ring.


That does seem to be the most likely reason. :thumbsup:


----------



## dartman2 (Feb 26, 2012)

Failed early attempt at rear suspension?


----------



## Lemmywinks (Sep 11, 2012)

This is an amazing thread. If I ever find myself on a trail which has abandoned vehicles I will surely add to it. Otherwise, I'll continue to enjoy what's already been posted.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Lost track of this during the summer over growth. Saw it on today's ride.


----------



## johnbryanpeters (Feb 20, 2005)

Millstone


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

is that a mining car, or one of those hand-pumped rail cars? the small flanges on the wheels and the wood construction are throwing me off...


----------



## Poikaa (Jun 10, 2010)

Bill in Houston said:


> is that a mining car, or one of those hand-pumped rail cars? the small flanges on the wheels and the wood construction are throwing me off...


 Late 1800s mining car, you can tell the age by the old style "stuffer" boxes. I have seen these in Michigan's upper peninsula at the Quincy Mine....

poikaa


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sarguy said:


> Lost track of this during the summer over growth. Saw it on today's ride.


That poor 68 cat!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> That poor 68 cat!


Was wondering what year it was. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I've got a 64 so it pains me a bit to see it smashed up lol


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Poikaa said:


> Late 1800s mining car, you can tell the age by the old style "stuffer" boxes. I have seen these in Michigan's upper peninsula at the Quincy Mine....


Nice. Thanks for the photo. I remember my dad telling me about those stuffer boxes and how they could catch fire if they got hot. Those must have been huge mines to use cars that big, which certainly fits for the UP.



Ilikebmx999 said:


> That poor 68 cat!


No kidding. I was wondering if that bumper would have salvage value. Such a distinctive shape, it would be cool just as wall art for a Pontiac fan.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I seem to be the "king of the obscure" here, but WTF is this? Came across it during a hike on New Year's Eve. I'm not sure it even qualifies as a vehicle. 

The only clues I have are that it was located in Sterling Forest in Tuxedo, NY on "Red Back" trail. The topo maps I have show no indication of a mine, however the hiking trail (currently covered in snow) was pretty level in this area like a rail bed or mining road. There was also a deep/long cut in the rock between the rail bed and this thing. That "cut" reminded me of many other area mines I've explored. 

Because of the rock cut and snow, I really couldn't get closer without risking injury at this time. When I first saw it, I thought it was a boat or piece of an aircraft. My best guess is something mining related. 

Let the speculation begin!


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Millstone VT?..*



johnbryanpeters said:


> Millstone


Millstone VT....wondering what trail....have not run into that before....thx.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Allaire State Park, New Jersey*

I actually know what the farm equipment is this time (old hay rake), but not the car.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

huffster said:


> I actually know what the farm equipment is this time (old hay rake), but not the car.


1953 Ford Customline:


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Dang - you're good! Shame that someone made off with that sweet AM radio with the push-button presets!


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Just good google-fu, helped out by the fact that back in those days, auto makers changed the sheetmetal on their cars every single year, versus today where the cars go 7-10 years with only very minor body changes. 

The design on the door, and the dash clock were enough to go on - but it took a lot of Google image search to nail down a year/make/model.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

huffster said:


> In reference to my earlier post and some follow-up guesses that this might be a tank. Here are 4 fresh pictures (of each side). I guess my only reason for being skeptical is the yellow paint. Who in the heck paints a tank school bus yellow? Anyway...here you go...


After the second world war, a LOT of equipment was disposed of for cheap, nothing, or outright destroyed in order to eliminate the cost of maintenance. Over a hundred PT boats were hauled up on the beach in the phillipines, stripped of obviously useful things and just set on fire. A B-17 bomber in flyable condition went for around the same price as a new car, etc. Lots of tanks and armored personnel carriers and amphibious vehicles ended up bought to work on farms as tractors or in the mining and forestry industries. The same thing happened with tanks after the first world war.

As to why paint it yellow... probably because it was used by someone that didn't need to hide it in a forest while operating... and when it came time to replace the original paint, they went with yellow. I've seen lots of old lumber vehicles and such painted yellow.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

huffster said:


> In reference to my earlier post and some follow-up guesses that this might be a tank. Here are 4 fresh pictures (of each side). I guess my only reason for being skeptical is the yellow paint. Who in the heck paints a tank school bus yellow? Anyway...here you go...


kinda looks like a personal carrier.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

huffster said:


> In reference to my earlier post and some follow-up guesses that this might be a tank. Here are 4 fresh pictures (of each side). I guess my only reason for being skeptical is the yellow paint. Who in the heck paints a tank school bus yellow? Anyway...here you go...


from this pic:









Ladies and Gentlemen - I give you the U.S. Military LVT4 - amphibious landing vehicle:

Landing Vehicle Tracked - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

So much for my first guess...


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Blah - someone had already ID'ed I just saw - I was working thru the thread backwards. I wasted 25 minutes goggling that thing, lol. 

My local trail is on a riverbank that floods each year, but nothing interesting has washed up.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Six Mile Run, Somerset, NJ*

Fiat 600, best guess on year is 1958. And a Scorpion Stinger 340 snowmobile, best guess 1973.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

GelatiCruiser said:


> From the ride today.


I used to ride there. This one's from July 2008:


----------



## STONEWALL (Feb 24, 2008)

Long Island new york


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

that Bronco has seen better days...


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Boy, this thread has taken off great :thumbsup:. Extra credit for all the pix with your bikes included! Keep it up!


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

not sure what model military truck this is in the background...M40?


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Empty_Beer said:


> Boy, this thread has taken off great :thumbsup:. Extra credit for all the pix with your bikes included! Keep it up!


One of the best, great idea for an OP!


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

agu said:


> View attachment 751834
> not sure what model military truck this is in the background...M40?


It looks like a deuce and a half, because it only has 6 lug hubs. (5tons have 10lugs)
I use the axles outta those all the time to build mud trucks. Just the axles in that un-rebuilt state are worth $15-1750. And the transfer case if its airshift is usually worth around $12-1500. Looks like someone already borrowed the rear right hub which alone is worth $350.


----------



## ZEN29 (Jan 10, 2013)

me to


----------



## stimpy13 (Aug 25, 2012)

Old up side down car at Cliff Cave today.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Exploring a new area this morning and I found 3.

The first was at the trail head in front of a "No Dumping" sign.










The others were on the trails.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Weirdly enough - I can identify the bottom pic as a VW bug (or possibly a karmann ghia - both ran same running gear underneath) - 1966 or earlier, due to the "wide-5" bolt pattern wheels and link pin front suspension. That front suspension beam would probably get you $75-100 on ebay or a VW swap meet if it isn't rusted thru and is straight. Hell- I'd give you $20 for each front wheel if they aren't rusted out.


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

Six mile run nj, I think it's an old VW bug


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

Or if there's anything left of it put the rear end back together, borrow some wheels and tires, tow it home and start building a sandrail :thumbsup: (takes alot of imagination lol)


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Lupob6 said:


> Six mile run nj, I think it's an old VW bug


Fiat


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

jaxes88 said:


> Or if there's anything left of it put the rear end back together, borrow some wheels and tires, tow it home and start building a sandrail :thumbsup: (takes alot of imagination lol)


Looks like the tunnel is gone/bent. Oh well - I've got 2 chassis out in my shop waiting for me to do something with them.


----------



## RoadLessTraveled (Jan 15, 2013)

Abandoned car at the Purina trails in Lubbock was turned into an obstacle. Use whatcha got.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> Fiat


I agree. Early 60's Fiat 600


----------



## FirstinLastout (Aug 22, 2012)

Some great pics being thrown up but I'm amazed at how sound some of those older abandoned vehicles are despite what you guys may think.
The equivalent here would've disintegrated & rusted into nothing by comparison.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

This beauty lives on the river trail south of Great Bend Ks.


----------



## njbmxer422 (Jan 26, 2013)

This is a sweet thread! of all the forums i visit this is the coolest thread


----------



## njbmxer422 (Jan 26, 2013)

so many cool pics!


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Out XC skiing some of our trails .....*

....hit the jackpot with these 2.....a F-150 and a F-350.....wondering the year of mfg.....


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's an old Jeep located at Ramapo Mountain State Forest...


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

not a great picture... a mid-70s chevy shortbed pickup with trees sprouting up thru the frame.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

JeffSkisMontana said:


> ....hit the jackpot with these 2.....a F-150 and a F-350.....wondering the year of mfg.....


My guess is 1978 +- a couple of years.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

not often you see an f350 of that age. great finds, both the truck and the jeep.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

JeffSkisMontana said:


> ....hit the jackpot with these 2.....a F-150 and a F-350.....wondering the year of mfg.....


Pretty hard to tell the exact year from those pictures. 1973 was the first year that Ford had the trim down the side inset. 1972 and older had a raised trim strip. So they are at least 1973. They went to square headlights in 1978, so they are no newer than 1977.

So, somewhere between 1973 and 1977 for the black one.

If you are really curious, write down the VIN numbers and look them up. Just Google Ford VIN number ID and you can find out what factory they came out of.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I thought this was a VW Rabbit, but after some googling, I'm pretty certain it is a mid 70s VW Scirocco.


----------



## ScottParsley (Nov 25, 2010)

This F150 has been in this spot for 30 years that I know of. I felt like a dummy taking pics of it all the time but obviously you folks are into this sort of thing.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i thought the VW might be a dasher, but it does look more like a scirocco now that i look at pictures of extant examples.

p.s. i think i'm cool for using the word "extant".


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

It was actually that sharp angle that made me think Scirocco (see pic below of 1974 Scirocco).


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

I like 11B's idea of the VIN grokker when you really want to know something specific.

Here's a pic of a 1975. It has the same side marker light as the non-extant example in the photos from the woods.


----------



## coiler-d (Sep 2, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> My guess is 1978 +- a couple of years.


Older than that, 1978 had square headlights.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Not much worth on this Kenworth...


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Wildcat Ridge WMA near trailhead of Righter Mine Trail a couple days ago


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Hopp'in on a Rustical...


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

Bump......btw...thanks for the idea on looking up the Vin #......to id the year of the 2 F150's...


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Came across this today on a ride in "Sterling Forest / Tranqulity Ridge"


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

abandoned farm









same farm early spring









same location old abandoned bridge foundation


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i love that the old motorcycle is in an upright position.

licious, old things like bridge foundations remind me how much the countryside has changed. there used to be a bridge there, and there used to be a road that led to it, and there used to be people who went across that bridge. all of those people's grandchildren now live in the city and have no idea how to grow their own food. now we drive a farther distance, at a much higher speed, to a much bigger bridge, and we never wonder if the big rain last night means that the bridge will be flooded this morning.


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that the old motorcycle is a yamaha judging by the indentation on the gas tank. Not sure which model though, I'm sure a guy who knows old yamahoppers could id it from the twin cyl engine


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

Here are two I found while biking in the Land Locked Forest in MA last summer. There were quite a few others but I'm unable to upload the photos.


----------



## SmooveP (Nov 30, 2007)

Allaire State Park, NJ


----------



## HereWeGo (Jan 8, 2011)

Came across this a while ago. Seems abandoned vehicles are a bit rare in Southern California. This one is in a creek bed off of some new trails in the Thousand Oaks area. I think it might be an early '60's Mercury Comet.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

SmooveP said:


> Allaire State Park, NJ
> View attachment 777270


Bigfoot sighting!



HereWeGo said:


> Came across this a while ago. Seems abandoned vehicles are a bit rare in Southern California. This one is in a creek bed off of some new trails in the Thousand Oaks area. I think it might be an early '60's Mercury Comet.


Judging by all the holes, maybe it's Swiss?


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

Both in Fair Hill, Maryland, in the South Park trail. The first one is a little ways off the trail and might only be visible in the cold seasons.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

So, I'm riding at Blue Mountain in NY and well off the trail I see this bike sitting by itself. I wonder "Is there a rider? Is someone hurt?" As I go to check it out I see nobody, so I think "Did I just score a bike? How will I carry this bad-boy?" And then I get close...

Well, at least I can contribute another abandoned vehicle to this thread.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Rode some remote stuff near Foresthill, CA today... noticed this old dirt bike about 50 yards below the trail. Makes me wonder again, what happened?


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

a saw this on on a friend's FB page 

from Guam:


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Empty_Beer said:


> a saw this on on a friend's FB page
> 
> from Guam:


That's pretty cool (c;

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

I guess I have some pics to take...


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

Some abandoned cars in Maine, didn't take the time to figure out what they were...


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

good stuff, everybody. keep them coming.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

The "Free Tibet" truck is at the beginning of the truck trail where we ride in CT








unfortunately, someone started to dismantle it last year. they've been doing some logging in the area this winter, so I fear the whole thing may be gone now








This is a repurposed bug that was left to die in another CT area. I haven't been there in a few years, but the last time the woodwork was getting a little rotted. It sure was fun to ride before that though!


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Saw this over the weekend:


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Instead of abandoned vehicles in a bike thread, how about abandoned bikes in a vehicle thread? Saw this bike on Saturday and it was still there on Sunday.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

^ where? I'd strip that and turn it into a full rigid single-speed. I kind of like the GF frame and its in my size too. A PM would be just fine in case it is in my neck of the woods.


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Abandoned Buick*

Found this one in a marshy area on the edge of some power lines.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

dude, we could build a WICKED go-kart out of that!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

You just GOTTA believe that every abandoned car has a story to go with it . . . I'd love to hear them.


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Model T 1927ish???*

Southern Maine


----------



## stonemxfan369 (Mar 24, 2013)

Theres an old fighter jet/helicopter graveyard a couple miles behind my house. I can try to get some pictures next time I go by it


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

I found this abandoned vehicle on a bike ride a few years back


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

6 mile Run, NJ

Photo by maverickmotomedia • Instagram


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Boy, you east coasters sure have lots of trash on your trails!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Your women sure are filthy out there in Oregon, huh?


----------



## Xilikon (May 7, 2013)

I came across a couple of wrecked Citroen 2CV on a trail close to my former house and I have a scar on my leg as a reminder of my curiosity. Dunno if they are still there.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

ncfisherman said:


> View attachment 799560


Looks like Fred Flintstones long lost car!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

wow, that is great! that car is TOTALLY full of rocks!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i think you are right! THAT one ain't gonna roll over.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

MiniTrail said:


> is that a covair? :lol:


No clue, but here is another view...


----------



## rustybkr (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't get the rocks? That's a lot of work, to pile rocks in a corvair...


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

rustybkr said:


> I don't get the rocks? That's a lot of work, to pile rocks in a corvair...


I don't get it either. The amount of rocks has steadily grown over the years. Lots of kids in the area, with the trails surrounded by neighborhoods and three schools. Thankfully, there is plenty of rocks to go around.


----------



## SAthirtythree (May 22, 2013)

My buddy found this in the harbor on block island (illegal scuba adventure) I rode it around for a few hours.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

are you willing to sell the bar ends?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Near a quarry in Caledon, Ontario


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Passed by this on a recent 'out of town' ride at Patapsco State Park in Elkridge, MD. Seems to be an old golf cart:


----------



## Can2fieldSD (May 31, 2013)

It's on one of the snowmobile routes in my area


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

cyclelicious, i bet someone is saving that to build something really good.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

*Orange enough?*

another butte... ...snow plowing anyone?


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

NEPMTBA said:


> another butte... ...snow plowing anyone?


It doesn't quite look abandoned on a trail... :skep: 

Some more I've come across of late:

Folsom, CA (maybe Orangevale)... no idea how this vehicle could have EVER gotten where it is..









El Dorado NF near Sly Park... an old VW Bug?


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

It's a real mystery why so many abandoned vehicles are upside down.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

Mtn-Rider said:


> It's a real mystery why so many abandoned vehicles are upside down.


"Way to go dude, you flipped the car."
"Just leave it. We'll tell dad somebody stole it."


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

*I still have 2 more to take pics of...*

I have no idea what this is... it's frigged up real good


----------



## rdickens48 (Sep 14, 2005)

Some more abandoned vehicles on my local trails.


Color of Night by Randy Dickens


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Sterling Forest NY


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

huffster said:


> Sterling Forest NY


WOW, that station wagon looks like it was gonna be used in an old figure 8 race or a demolition derby...

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

gnewcomer said:


> WOW, that station wagon looks like it was gonna be used in an old figure 8 race or a demolition derby...
> 
> gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


When I got up close and saw the paint job, I kind of figured it was probably used that way and then a little joy ride into the woods to its final resting place.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Another vehicle also on its roof.


----------



## Poikaa (Jun 10, 2010)

Mtn-Rider said:


> It's a real mystery why so many abandoned vehicles are upside down.


 Far easier to remove suspension and driveline parts when the vehicle is upside down.... I would not take a chance to jack it up out in the wild, no level ground!

poikaa


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

*Old Dump Truck*

Here's the trail in Austin known as "Dump Truck"









I don't know the story behind this and how it got here, but I wish I did.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

I remeber playing in this one when I was younger, the car was in one piece then.

























Now it just seams the forest is swallowing up the vehicle.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Dead T-bird


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

^ That is a shame. Where is that located?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

huffster said:


> ^ That is a shame. Where is that located?


It's on private property so I shouldn't say exactly, but it's in central lower Michigan...it's in rougher condition than it looks in the pic! But I agree that if I were the owner I'd do something with it, part it out, or something.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

A couple of abandoned "vehicles" from my ride today between Ringwood Manor State Park (NJ) and Sterling Forest (NY), respectively.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

This one got carried down a wash by a flash flood.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*"Found" these two......*

......in Stow Town Forest...


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Bulletholed Camaro.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

This one rests with his mates


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Ridnparadise said:


> This one rests with his mates
> 
> View attachment 832931


had you eaten any types of fungus when you took this?


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Brockwan said:


> had you eaten any types of fungus when you took this?


I believe I have plausible deniability


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

Saw this while riding on the Colchester VT causeway.....it is a set of train wheels.....


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Saw this little Beaut.
The path looks wider than it is, was only couple feet wide was just the photo aspect.



then decided to get in it


----------



## Whip (Apr 6, 2005)

Prince Creek W/monte Carlo photo || SINGLETRACKS.COM
Incorporate it into the trail!


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Poor little Fiat


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmmm?

Located in Granite Knolls, Shrub Oak, NY...if that helps.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

*Lonely down there...*


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

huffster said:


> Hmmm?
> 
> Located in Granite Knolls, Shrub Oak, NY...if that helps.


looks like some kind of winch, prolly for a crane.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

Came upon this abandoned vehicle today in Boxborough Ma, Patch Hill tract.....


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I thought this one had been posted before, but I don't see it.

Graham Hills, Pleasantville, NY. I understand it used to be much further down hill and a "rescue" effort was undertaken to drag it uphill and prop it up.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*Pittsfield MA*

here's a couple from the Berkshire hills


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

Brockwan said:


> Saw this little Beaut.
> The path looks wider than it is, was only couple feet wide was just the photo aspect.
> 
> 
> ...


6 mile run?


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

*'The Abandoned Vehicle Thread'*

Pic from Big Cedar Wilderness Trails









gdnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Cameron Park, CA


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Empty_Beer said:


> Cameron Park, CA


Nice, the standard should definitely be to get in the vehicle. I refer to my post on page 18 also.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

A couple of "ran good when parked" from yesterday.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

This should pass as an abandoned vehicle.









gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## BigGDog (Oct 15, 2013)

Saddle Up said:


>


Hmmm guess you beat me to the punch. Those two are about 3mins from my house.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Awesome thread!


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Rode past this one ......*

.....probably 5 or 6 times since June........out hiking the trail and doing some light trail clean up and saw this just 15 feet off the trail at Marble Hill in Stow. What a difference a few months some wind and rain and what happens to all the leaves makes on visibility. Ford Falcon.....engine was gone.


----------



## Shmoo (Mar 9, 2008)

Vroom


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Shmoo said:


> Vroom


The first one looks like a 1950's Rambler American. Pretty Cool.


----------



## Shmoo (Mar 9, 2008)

phattruth said:


> The first one looks like a 1950's Rambler American. Pretty Cool.


I don't know anything about those cars, but looks like a straight six. Spark plugs and all.


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

The one upside down look like an early 60s Plymouth Valiant.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Oops! Dude went the wrong way. The trail I was riding on was an old truck trail but is so eroded and over grown that whoever was driving this jeep is a major dumbass. (Sent from my phone and can't flip the pic)


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

Saw this old car in Stow at Spindle Hill.....


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Shmoo said:


> I don't know anything about those cars, but looks like a straight six. Spark plugs and all.


ya, ya, you are right. good eye. that thing at the bottom center is the distributor. the metal plate on the side of the block covers the cam and the pushrods. the distributor is on the same shaft as the oil pump, and that somewhat vertical shaft is turned by a gear on the horizontal cam shaft. all those thingys on top are rocker arms. they open the valves.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Something a little newer than the usual abandoned vehicle. Found at Stephen's State Park in Allamuchy Township, NJ


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Sometimes the cement truck gets stuck... permanently. This is near Folsom Lake, and not in an area that is easy for a cement truck to get in or out of.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

THAT is NUTS.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Got a new one today... this guy had to have been placed here due to raging waters. No other explanation. Spotted off the American River near Auburn. No roads nearby. Ford? Chevy?


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

It looks like a 56 Chevy, but it's hard to tell for sure without seeing a picture from a different angle.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks like that car drove into a shooting range. 


Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## Neurotic OCD (May 8, 2013)

I found this just off the Olympic Discovery Trail about 8 miles from Port Angeles, WA.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Neurotic OCD said:


> I found this just off the Olympic Discovery Trail about 8 miles from Port Angeles, WA.
> 
> View attachment 862876


Thats a 1964-1966 Chevy/GMC truck cab. It looks like it's seen better days!


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Abandoned, but not for long


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

Hamilton Creek in Nashville.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Empty_Beer said:


> Got a new one today... this guy had to have been placed here due to raging waters. No other explanation. Spotted off the American River near Auburn. No roads nearby. Ford? Chevy?


looks like some of those shots almost hit your bike. glad they didn't!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

NEPMTBA said:


> Abandoned = YES!...
> ...Vehicle = Porcelain Bus!...LOL


Didn't your mom ever teach you about what you could catch from touching public toilets.:yikes:


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Empty_Beer said:


> Got a new one today... this guy had to have been placed here due to raging waters. No other explanation. Spotted off the American River near Auburn. No roads nearby. Ford? Chevy?


Was it (F)ound (O)n (R)oad (D)ead??


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

The running light housing isn't right for a '56 chevy (the one that looked like a ford). I'm thinking 56 Ford:


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

jones on jeep


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

Does this strange fruit count?








As seen in Poor Farm Park, Ashland, VA.


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Somewhere in the Jackson Demo Forest


----------



## rigid9 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm so happy this thread exists. Some of these rides are so cool! Makes me wonder which cars were left there with the driver inside...


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Here's a couple from some recent rides in new places*

Found on Onteora Lake trails, near Kingston, NY:








Found on Schaeffer farm, Germantown, MD:


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

It would have been great to see this one integrated with the trail design.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I saw this while riding on a bike path along the beach. I watched the owner collecting debris from the beach. It dragged its anchor in a storm and he could not get the engine started in time to save her. Very sad.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Saw these two today...Stow Town Forest...*

Just off the STF trails on an entrance from a landowner.....first one looks like Walther Whites Pontac Aztek from Breaking Bad ....the second one is a Corvair.....


----------



## minispdrcr (May 17, 2012)

Roland said:


> Heres an old Buick near Ringwood NJ and for kicks (NBR) an old Mustang from deeeep inside the earth in Monroe NY. The mustang must've been driven into a vent hole in an old mine to get to where it was.


Crap I need that grill from the Buick.


----------



## Dirt n Dust (Mar 21, 2014)

No abandoned vehicles on my trail...just abandoned tires and mattresses...


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

A very abandoned bike...



And car...


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Looks like it got pushed off the trail and set afire.


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

Wow, this is my favorite thing, finding old wrecked vehicles. I have tons of pictures of old wrecked cars and farm equipment, I'll post a couple favorites.









This is in one of my favorite places in upstate NY, someone might recognize it? If the Nature Conservancy ever removes this truck I will be really upset!









Have to apologize for the poor quality of this one, took it a few years ago with a crummy phone. I had stumbled upon a whole graveyard of wrecks behind an old farm a few miles from my house, several years ago when I rode along a powerline that had been bulldozed clear for maintenance trucks to access. This 50's Chevy panel van was one of the more intact ones, along with the similar vintage Chevy dump truck next to it. I'll have to go back again in the fall with a real camera.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

The infamous 46 Ford at Stewart State Forest in New Windsor, NY. Bike is my Santa Cruz Blur LT.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

This one is in Stewart too


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

just found this thread! glad I came prepared. tons of these where I ride, here's one...


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Gordon Shumway said:


> Oops! Dude went the wrong way. The trail I was riding on was an old truck trail but is so eroded and over grown that whoever was driving this jeep is a major dumbass. (Sent from my phone and can't flip the pic)
> 
> View attachment 854541


Wow, is this Jeep abandoned? If so, looks to be the newest vehicle in this thread. Interesting ...


----------



## GTIFreak (Jan 3, 2014)

There's a couple on my local trail system, Water Dog Lake Park.

This is a truck buried in the trail, with incorporated bridge:
IMG_5985 by GTIFreak, on Flickr

This is an old english car, not sure what kind. I only know it's english because the headlights say Lucas Electric. :lol:
IMG_5987 by GTIFreak, on Flickr

IMG_5986 by GTIFreak, on Flickr


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

GTIFreak said:


> There's a couple on my local trail system, Water Dog Lake Park.
> 
> This is a truck buried in the trail, with incorporated bridge:
> IMG_5985 by GTIFreak, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## GTIFreak (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, I was wondering what it was!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

This old International Scout has been here for over 30 years.

My current bike--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er.


----------



## Dirt n Dust (Mar 21, 2014)

Found this relic at the local MTB park. She's just waiting to be a trail feature.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

From a couple of years ago:


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

Found these wrecks around old farm fields on LI a few weeks ago riding with my dad:
















And this one was from this Sunday, it's a 90's Cavalier exactly like my sister's ugly green one, except in much worse shape, and upside down, and with a big chunk kinda ripped off because I was dragging it around with my Jeep a few years ago.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Tahoe City....*

.......found these 2 off the Tahoe Rim Trail...not far from the trail junction in Tahoe City....


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

Old old truck buried way in ground on the trails I ride in Kansas. Engine block still in it. Some wanna be hoodlums decided to make it their canvas recently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

View attachment 911229


Random car and car/truck frame in North Lake Tahoe:


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

found this out in valley branch in Indiana. Old willy wagon


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Raleighguy29 said:


> found this out in valley branch in Indiana. Old willy wagon


What's up with all those pipes? Weird


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

On top of the San Andreas fault, literally.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

The bottom picture looks like a Late 50's American Rambler.

Random car and car/truck frame in North Lake Tahoe:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dirt n Dust (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*Grand Prix Fire*

Don't know why but I love this thread. Here is a remnat of the Gran Prix Fire that ripped through the hillsides of the San Gabriel Mountains, southern California in 2003. And the Ritcehy P-21.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Saw this on the "Look at my bike leaning against stuff" Facebook page.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Here are a couple new finds. Please feel free to identify them.

Located at Graham Hills Park in Pleasantville, NY (near the bottom of red trail):








Located at Wildcat Ridge WMA in Rockaway, NJ (about 100 yards off the orange trail):








The 1st one still had the motor, which seems to be a rarity. The 2nd one was a beauty in its day!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Not sure if this one is abandoned, or just currently out of service. Its located near a lake beach that's been closed since Hurricane Irene


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

^ That thing is badass!


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Classic car collection in New England.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome thread. Too bad that so many of them have been tagged with graffiti.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol the graffiti is the least of these cars problems


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

1971 Plymouth GTX 440. This car is mostly intact. All the glass is there and the motor with the triple deuce carbs. Too bad it is left to rot.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Why don't you take it? Lol


----------



## Manning (Apr 11, 2007)

Ha, are you on private property? Something like that wouldn't stay intact around a public trail around here.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

sandmangts said:


> 1971 Plymouth GTX 440. This car is mostly intact. All the glass is there and the motor with the triple deuce carbs. Too bad it is left to rot.
> View attachment 944021


That car is worth pulling out and saving. Plenty of collectors would want that. The carbs alone are worth a bundle.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

All it needs is some gas and a jump haha


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

From a few weeks ago,


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's something I found awhile ago.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

RS VR6 said:


> From a few weeks ago,
> 
> View attachment 945486


Wait is that left over from filming M*A*S*H


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

lewisfoto said:


> Wait is that left over from filming M*A*S*H


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

too cool!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Late 60's snow-blower found on today's ride. Of course, no motor though!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

rinseflow said:


> Here's something I found awhile ago.


Now that's a horror movie right there. Creeeeeepy!!!!!!

My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

rinseflow said:


> Here's something I found awhile ago.


did you check for dead bodys in that van? i wouldnt be surprised if there is a few in there..the pictures reminds me of the movie "into the wild"


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

i wonder how many steel bikes can be built if you melt this one..probably hundreds


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

bike snob said:


> i wonder how many steel bikes can be built if you melt this one..probably hundreds


That looks like some kind of storm/hell chasing machine. Pretty cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

bike snob said:


> did you check for dead bodys in that van? i wouldnt be surprised if there is a few in there..the pictures reminds me of the movie "into the wild"


Yea, I did look inside.  No bodies that I could see. Some torn fabric hanging there and other crap. It's a friggin bizzarre wreck anyways. Surrounded by huge old spruces with a couple of ravens croaking somewhere above. Slight horror movie vibes indeed. Van's come down a really lousy forest "road", more like a trail, and straight into a big rock. That road or trail or whatever it is goes nowhere, it just ends up there with nothing, nowhere to go.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

ColeSJ said:


> That looks like some kind of storm/hell chasing machine. Pretty cool.


Cool it is.

Also would make a pretty decent vehicle for the coming zombie apocalypse, Mad Max style.


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

rinseflow said:


> Cool it is.
> 
> Also would make a pretty decent vehicle for the coming zombie apocalypse, Mad Max style.


Of course. How could I forget the upcoming zombie apocalypse? Got it marked on my calendar and everything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wookiewantsacookie (Jun 29, 2011)

The first one is down by University Falls by Georgetown, California








and I found this dump truck exploring the trails beyond University Falls, this was on loop road off of Wentworth Springs Road. Looks to be in pretty good shape on the out side. but the seats on the inside of the truck are only springs. the truck and the land out there belonged to the University of Berkeley


----------



## jimbo2k (Dec 31, 2003)

*Old vehicle*

I will bet that many of you have passed this one. Blue Diamond outside Las Vegas. Jim


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

you are asking your question in the wrong thread. try "wheels and tires" forum


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Several wrecks out in Sycamore Canyon (east San Diego county). This one may have been visited by aliens after Xmas.

Dec. 2013:










May 2014 (wreck still there, just out of pic -- wanted to show rock graffiti for context):










Dec. 2014:


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Red Rock Canyon.

Check the bullet holes...haha...


----------



## Manning (Apr 11, 2007)

Hobbs state park, Northwest Arkansas


----------



## Mangchi BB (Jan 7, 2015)

rinseflow said:


> here's something i found awhile ago.


creepin!


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

not mine, but near Portland. Whoops!!


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Can't believe how far in this is. Burlington Ontario, Canada.

Edit- I got poison ivy taking these pics! Haha.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

random walk said:


> Several wrecks out in Sycamore Canyon (east San Diego county). This one may have been visited by aliens after Xmas.


Jan. 2015:


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

stew325 said:


> Can't believe how far in this is.


There was a story in a local vintage car club mag a few years ago about the recovery of a 20's Chev roadster from way up a river, it took several attempts to recover it with 4wds over a couple of summers. 
Then the guy who'd driven it there popped up recounting his epic journey, discarding useless ballast like doors etc along the way


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

gumby. said:


> There was a story in a local vintage car club mag a few years ago about the recovery of a 20's Chev roadster from way up a river, it took several attempts to recover it with 4wds over a couple of summers.
> Then the guy who'd driven it there popped up recounting his epic journey, discarding useless ballast like doors etc along the way


Haha! that's awesome. Apparently there were 4x4 trails around where this beetle was, but still can't believe it made it this far. I think most of the missing "Ballast" from this one was burgled afterward. can't imagine lugging the engine, and interior from the bug out of the bush!


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Back in the day, we used to off-road our Bugs right along side our buddies' Jeeps. You'd be surprised where you could go in a Beetle, especially if you didn't care about it very much. I can tell you that they really did float.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stickman83 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

Raleighguy29 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you take that at Versailles? I saw it on FB and thought your or a friend had parked off the road.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We followed odd tire tracks on the frozen river.









No sign of the unsub. But I now have new respect for the off road capabilities of a Pontiac G6.









Jubilant Crimebuster Crew!









Made a fire while waiting for the po po


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Exmouth Western Australia.
Probably a cheapo that a Euro backpacker bought
that broke down and too expensive to fix


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

T-34 tank wreck on the artillery range (Torun, Poland)


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Kronk said:


> Did you take that at Versailles? I saw it on FB and thought your or a friend had parked off the road.


Took that at valley branch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Chapel Hill High Trails, NC. The sun seems to be my enemy in photos.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Saladin said:


> Chapel Hill High Trails, NC. The sun seems to be my enemy in photos.
> 
> View attachment 977949


Beat you to it on that one. Might be the first duplicate. Post #399


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

D'oh! And your picture looks much better too.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

next to a trail i regularly ride



and this is one that you would need a crane to retrieve...why would anyone want too



almost forgot this one


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Russian tank T-72


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Old truck obstacle


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Searching for signs of spring and we found a beetle


----------



## baranduda mtb (Mar 5, 2015)

there is a heap at my local trails, ill have to get some photos of em next time im out there, but there is some really cool ones and one of the trails has one as an awesome feature, it has been made into a table top jump. the jum gos of the right drivers door and the landing is at the left door, the roof has been reinforsed so if you dont make the jump you wont damage the car


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

titanium is soooo strong


----------



## baranduda mtb (Mar 5, 2015)

there is a heap at my local trails, ill have to get some photos of em next time im out there, but there is some really cool ones and one of the trails has one as an awesome feature, it has been made into a table top jump. the jum gos of the right drivers door and the landing is at the left door, the roof has been reinforsed so if you dont make the jump you wont damage the car


----------



## s0ul_chicken (Aug 1, 2013)

I didn't know this thread existed - cool stuff!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This winter we found a raft on the river bank so we decided to test it on the river


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Found on rides a few years ago


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

whitecoyote said:


>


Your bike is amazing. That is all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

View attachment 979399
[/QUOTE]

Been there!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Love this thread...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 984240


That's an expensive machine to abandon. It reminds me of my Tonka Toy I had as a kid.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That's an expensive machine to abandon. It reminds me of my Tonka Toy I had as a kid.
> 
> View attachment 984304


I used to have one of those, and mine had the rust as well. Got it second hand


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ha! The Tonka does look like the truck. The big truck was in a yard area of an abandoned gold mine. There was other heavy equipment that was just left when the mine closed. This big truck was on the edge of the property.


----------



## Knucklehead (May 18, 2004)

I took these pics about 15 years ago in Portola Redwoods State Park. I wonder if it's still there? I should go back and check... if I can remember where I found it.

This was out in the middle of a forest. Far from any roads.









I wonder how this car got so far from the road? Maybe there was an old dirt road that went through the area some time in the past.









Maybe this explains it...









Nah, I think nearby campers probably tossed their empties in. I doubt the cans would have outlasted the rest of the car.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Ha! The Tonka does look like the truck. The big truck was in a yard area of an abandoned gold mine. There was other heavy equipment that was just left when the mine closed. This big truck was on the edge of the property.


That Tonka Truck was designed to copy that big dump truck. A very popular toy in the 70's and 80's and is still made today. Although the original ones were tough steel just like the real thing. Today's version is crappy cheap plastic.


----------



## Knucklehead (May 18, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That Tonka Truck was designed to copy that big dump truck. A very popular toy in the 70's and 80's and is still made today. Although the original ones were tough steel just like the real thing. Today's version is crappy cheap plastic.


I remember having one when I was a kid and it was bomb proof. In the end, it was rust that got it, from being left outside in mud and dirt.

My kids had one a few years ago and it was as you said.. cheap plastic. It didn't last long.


----------



## 2xTurner (Aug 24, 2011)

D.Ambrose said:


> I remember having one when I was a kid and it was bomb proof. In the end, it was rust that got it, from being left outside in mud and dirt.
> 
> My kids had one a few years ago and it was as you said.. cheap plastic. It didn't last long.


I've still got my 8 piece set from the late 60s/early 70s, hauled them around in a number of house moves. Just started handing them down to young nephews. I told the parents if the kids don't want to play with them to sell them on e-bay 'cause you can't buy that quality anymore!


----------



## 2xTurner (Aug 24, 2011)

First pic at bottom of Car Wreck trail in Aliso&Woods Canyon Park, Socal. Someone told me it's an old Volvo. Since it never rains here anymore :madman: it's not badly rusted at all, just half burried from some long ago storms.








Bottom of San Juan trail


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

D.Ambrose said:


> I remember having one when I was a kid and it was bomb proof. In the end, it was rust that got it, from being left outside in mud and dirt.
> 
> My kids had one a few years ago and it was as you said.. cheap plastic. It didn't last long.


You might get a kick out of and maybe contribute to this thread.

http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-o...ories-toys-stories-880657.html?highlight=Toys

Cool photos by the way ^^^^


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

D.Ambrose said:


> I wonder how this car got so far from the road? Maybe there was an old dirt road that went through the area some time in the past.
> 
> View attachment 984366


That's exactly what inspired this thread! (see first post)

Nice dump truck cyclelicious!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

In Kansas City, surrounded by suburbs.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

autumnbringer said:


> Came across this on 6 Mile Run in NJ.


That is a Fiat 500. The car they call Topolino. Isn't it?


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

I just went through the whole thread and can't believe these weren't posted. These two cars are just off a fireroad at Almaden Quicksilver Park in San Jose, CA. Used to be an old mine and these may have been old miners that lost it on the same turn.


----------



## OddTrickStar (Aug 22, 2014)

These are in Black Run Preserve. There's a Caprice that I haven't taken a pic of yet.

This struck me as an S-10, parked in an old cranberry bog.









'68 Camaro anybody?


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

sunken boat.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

I've had a dry streak lately... but stumbled on this beauty today. :thumbsup:


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Not a cool vehicle like some of the others, but came across this, which was the second vehicle on this trail we found.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Somewhere between Cloudcroft NM and Austin on I10.
We stopped for gas and station was boarded up with this in front.
I proceeded to slipstream a semi for 60 MILES! till the next town with gas light on. Dude was pissed and slammed his brakes just before town. In town we ran in to the guy again and told thanked him for saving our azz and sorry for tailgating but we were on fumes and he saved us. It was over 100 degrees out and I would have had to pedal to the next town while the gf and dogs cooked in the heat. He apologized for slamming breaks. Close call. Always gas up early on i 10 between El Paso and SA.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Undisclosed location, Triangle, NC


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Just outside Las Vegas, NV, no idea what kind of car :eekster:


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Kincaid Park
Anchorage, AK


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Test drive/joy ride gone wrong? lol


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Insured, ditched and reported "stolen"? 😈


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like it has dealer stickers on the window


----------



## bikingmat (Jun 4, 2011)

*Been years*

















Had been years since I'd been into this particular trail.


----------



## b5280high (Jun 16, 2007)

*Reminds me of the first scene in The Doors movie*



Bigfoot said:


> View attachment 820717


Beautiful photography BTW


----------



## b5280high (Jun 16, 2007)

Hoping to get stitched up by hot lips houlihan


----------



## horigan (May 19, 2008)

From the Methow valley in Washington


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone who has made a pilgrimage to the Hill of Life on Austin's Barton Creek Greenbelt has found this gem.
Herman: The mystery of the rusty dump truck on the greenbelt... | www.mystatesman.com


----------



## Martin0001 (Jul 16, 2015)

It is a pity!


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

Found this one on a singletrack 15 minutes away from my home, late fifties is my guess but no crest or model plate left so no idea what make and model it is.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Did Jeffrey Dahmer by any chance own one of these?










I know he had some blue barrels in his apartment.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't believe this easy one from Moab has made the thread. Kokopelli trail during the Whole Enchilada ride a few weeks ago:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Empty_Beer said:


> I don't believe this easy one from Moab has made the thread. Kokopelli trail during the Whole Enchilada ride a few weeks ago:
> 
> View attachment 1023351


Great photo, hopefully someone will pull that from it's grave and give it new life.


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

The namesake of the Rusted Bug trail in Frederick, MD!


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

Early morning 12 miler discovery. Name that tank boys. Hidden trails ABERDEEN NC.

If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

We need more tanks abandoned on trails. that's one of the better abandoned vehicles I've ever seen.

FYI, bottle on the bottom side of the frame is a bad idea if riding off-road. All the dirt/horse droppings end up on the water nozzle if it doesn't have a cap. I know most full suspension frames don't offer a better place, just pointing it out.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

my40thz said:


> early morning 12 miler discovery. Name that tank boys. Hidden trails aberdeen nc.


M48 or maybe M60


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

A little dirt and poop makes a man out of anyone 


If I ever find myself lost, I just change where I'm going.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Yet to see a tank or a fighter aircraft. Did score these two today though.



















Been there some time I suppose judging by the condition of that plastic over the red one.. and the tree growing from beneath the other vehicle.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

that's plastic? I thought it was a crazy carpet to protect the car from rust. HA, I kill myself.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah. A thin plastic mat of some kind with a little  moss growing on it. That car was completely camouflaged and I didn't even notice it from the other side.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rinseflow said:


> Yeah. A thin plastic mat of some kind with a little  moss growing on it. That car was completely camouflaged and I didn't even notice it from the other side.


Hmmm makes you wonder why it was covered and camouflaged purposely.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

I did lift that skirt of moss a bit, took a flash shot from underneath, but nothing remarkable to my eye. A pile of metal, some of it quite shiny though, maybe aluminum.

Here's another one I found a while ago.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We were buiding trail today and found an abandoned car


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm sure a dollar or two could be made from the hub caps via Ebay.


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

Off the side of old farm road in Bridgehampton NY.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow... buried 150'+ under Folsom Lake (CA) for 60 years...









(Courtesy of a buddy who saw it today. He says it is a car frame, complete with wood spokes)


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2015)

wadester said:


> M48 or maybe M60
> 
> View attachment 1028287


 You got it with M60 (earlier model than shown here based on the more rounded turret). M48s didn't have bore evacuators that I remember. The easy id is the front of the hull. An arc between the fenders means the hull was cast - M48. A straight line between the fenders means it was welded from plates - M60. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> We were buiding trail today and found an abandoned car
> 
> View attachment 1030694
> 
> ...


 1970 Mustang. Hubcaps run about $45 US.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Car wreck trail today


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Forster said:


> 1970 Mustang. Hubcaps run about $45 US.


good call!


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

I cannot resist getting into the driver seat position in old wrecks of it is possible. Much of the time there is too much debris damage foliage or vermin.

And I have to wonder about the circumstances of the abandoned wreckage. Was there carnage, regret, drugs crime and drunken madness? Was it fraud, emotion, passion, anger, fear, injury, or death?

I wonder if psychic experience could detect trauma? Nah

But it is creepy. Always takes the ride into another dimension.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Forster said:


> 1970 Mustang. Hubcaps run about $45 US.





cyclelicious said:


> good call!


Not so fast with the congrats Judy >>> 1973'


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Jack Burns said:


> And I have to wonder about the circumstances of the abandoned wreckage. Was there carnage, regret, drugs crime and drunken madness? Was it fraud, emotion, passion, anger, fear, injury, or death?


Welcome to my world! Although I think stupidity, bad luck and/or crime are the primary culprits.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Not so fast with the congrats Judy >>> 1973'


Good eye for detail DJ. If it weren't for the hubcaps I wouldn't have known the model of car. The 3 other wheels are buried but Chris is planning to dig... might just be rotted out.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Good eye for detail DJ. If it weren't for the hubcaps I wouldn't have known the model of car. The 3 other wheels are buried but Chris is planning to dig... might just be rotted out.


Did he dig it out and restore it yet?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Not so fast with the congrats Judy >>> 1973'


 Ooh, missed the reflector recesses. The hubcaps were 71-73, not how you narrow it from there.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Forster said:


> Ooh, missed the reflector recesses. The hubcaps were 71-73, not how you narrow it from there.


Both of which made it a 71-73 and not a 70. Sorry I'm a pain in the ass with old car years.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

I was thinking I might see some old friends from Panamint City in this thread, though I guess that's not MTB territory.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Both of which made it a 71-73 and not a 70. Sorry I'm a pain in the ass with old car years.


No worries, I should have picked up better on that, just not sure what makes it a 73 rather than a 71 or 72.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Forster said:


> No worries, I should have picked up better on that, just not sure what makes it a 73 rather than a 71 or 72.


Nothing that I know of. I just spurted out 73' knowing it wasn't a 70'. The 71' through 73' were basically identical. So it could be any year from 71'to 73'.

Back to some abandoned vehicles > I got nothing.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nothing that I know of. I just spurted out 73' knowing it wasn't a 70'. The 71' through 73' were basically identical. So it could be any year from 71'to 73'.
> 
> Back to some abandoned vehicles > I got nothing.


1971-1973 Mustang spotter's guide:
THE 1971-1973 MUSTANG SPOTTER'S GUIDE


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> 1971-1973 Mustang spotter's guide:
> THE 1971-1973 MUSTANG SPOTTER'S GUIDE


Which tells us we were right in that it's a 71' to a 73'. No visable signs in those photos to decern which exact year it is. But it definitely "is not" a 70' which Forester originally quoted it as. And which brought us to this point.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Which tells us we were right in that it's a 71' to a 73'. No visable signs in those photos to decern which exact year it is. But it definitely "is not" a 70' which Forster originally quoted it as. And which brought us to this point.


 Yes, but now I'm only (potentially off) by one model year, which potentially means it could have been manufactured in 1970 (since the model year changes in the fall), so in my own mind, I'm potentially less incorrect than I was. Some days that's all it takes to make me happy.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Forster said:


> Yes, but now I'm only (potentially off) by one model year, which potentially means it could have been manufactured in 1970 (since the model year changes in the fall), so in my own mind, I'm potentially less incorrect than I was. Some days that's all it takes to make me happy.


Some days the glass is half empty and other days the glass is half full.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Some days the glass is half empty, and the butler is promptly fired.


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

To answer your 3 year old question...it's a Beech 18 aircraft.


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

Finally adding to the thread, State Park in Santa Cruz. Pretty funny as someone repainted it. Its been there 30yrs+, I would miss it if it was removed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DaveRider said:


> To answer your 3 year old question...it's a Beech 18 aircraft.


And who was this in response to? I'd hate to scroll back through 634 posts to find it and be disappointed.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

This is a cool old truck I found today about 50' off the trail into the woods with big trees all around it. I'd say it's been there a long time!!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

This is from the Five Points trail system in GA. 
No idea how that car got there without being dropped by a helicopter!
View attachment 1040177


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

OwenM said:


> This is from the Five Points trail system in GA.
> No idea how that car got there without being dropped by a helicopter!
> View attachment 1040177


No picture!!!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Will it not let you click on the link? It's weird; showed when previewing the post, but it wouldn't show it in the actual post even after I deleted and reloaded it. 
Trying again...


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

OwenM said:


> Will it not let you click on the link? It's weird; showed when previewing the post, but it wouldn't show it in the actual post even after I deleted and reloaded it.
> Trying again...
> View attachment 1040308


That worked!!


----------



## jp08865 (Aug 12, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And who was this in response to? I'd hate to scroll back through 634 posts to find it and be disappointed.


-----------
*DJ*, I'm thinking #384 ?


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

A couple of the cars on my after work loop.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jp08865 said:


> -----------
> *DJ*, I'm thinking #384 ?


Thank you for that I didn't have the energy to scroll back searching.



Ol' Bromy said:


> A couple of the cars on my after work loop.


Nice!

I'm glad to see you took my suggestion to post those over here.


----------



## volksbike (Nov 4, 2015)

*Slightly used Volkswagens in the woods...*


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm glad to see you took my suggestion to post those over here.


Didn't know this one existed. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Just stumbled upon this thread and it has made my morning. Now I need to find some old vehicles in the woods.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Found another one today


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

stolen i would say


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

theMISSIONARY said:


> stolen i would say


Nothing a good buff job wouldn't fix.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

This one had only been abandoned for an hour or two I think :lol:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CommuterBoy said:


> This one had only been abandoned for an hour or two I think :lol:
> 
> View attachment 1047812


Still salvageable. Dragged from its grave and restored some day hopefully.

Rural road in Colorado I presume?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

California. It's a big state :lol:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CommuterBoy said:


> California. It's a big state :lol:


There's been songs written about it.


----------



## Dribear (Feb 3, 2016)

CommuterBoy said:


> This one had only been abandoned for an hour or two I think :lol:
> 
> View attachment 1047812


It's only a Hybrid POS, as long as someone guts the solid waste from it it will be fine where it sits.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> There's been songs written about it.


 I thought the desert highways were dark.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

*Abandoned Vehicle thread's been blown up*

Cotton Belt railroad car that is mostly buried in berry bushes. I'm guessing it was used for logging.

A VW beetle I'd ridden past probably 100 times before spotting it.

A rusty old frame that I snagged from my after work riding spot that's now yard art.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

Robg68 said:


> This is a cool old truck I found today about 50' off the trail into the woods with big trees all around it. I'd say it's been there a long time!!


Thought I saw this exact truck....this weekend .....was this just off the ARRT (Assabet River Rail Trail) in Hudson Mass? Thx.


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

The other half a 25 yards away


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

just a couple from a recent trip through a bit of forestry i use to go to all the time


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

I have no photos to add, but many years ago as a kid at summer camp, we walked from Occidental California to the coast. The 2 lane road down out of the hills had some sketchy turns and there were wrecks over the sides of quite a few. Most had only slid maybe 20 feet. However, coming upon the sketchiest turn of all, we thought there must be at least a couple cars that had run off the road. Sure enough, not only was the turn sketchy, but it had an epic drop behind it too. Looking over the side we counted not one, not two, but three cars-- and the cherry on top was a Toyota that had landed dead center in a tree, and the tree had grown around it. You could imagine the flight path it must have taken, and the terror of the occupants as it took it's 3 second airborne journey.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ I'm sure that would be a cool photo.


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

Dirt n Dust said:


>


I had two of these exercise machines. Not because I needed them to exercise, but because the steel was super heavy duty. I used the curved section bolted to a heavy piece of wood as a bike rack in the garage.

I built a recumbent bike frame jig using the other parts. I still have that up above my garage!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Earth Mover!*

Here is a 1964 Hancock 282(GM) Pan Scraper, abandoned by a guy who thought he could speculate on what he thought was "free" land, while carving-out an illegal, 27-mile fire road, including an airport runway! This machine rests over 1900 feet, high on a desert mountaintop.

As a kid growing-up for years - I could hear this crazy man run his machines all day long. The BLM finally chased him away(Bighorn Sheep habitat) and he simply ditched this earth mover sometime in 1975:


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

some from a ride today


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

theMISSIONARY said:


> some from a ride today


Come back in 30 years when it's a rusty old classic.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Come back in 30 years when it's a rusty old classic.


mate if a Daihatsu terios is ever a classic i'll eat my shorts.....it will most likely be moved along soon as thats a reserve


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice additions everyone! Good to see this thread still delivers! 

That last one (theMissionary) ought to be reported to the authorities!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

theMISSIONARY said:


> mate if a Daihatsu terios is ever a classic i'll eat my shorts.....it will most likely be moved along soon as thats a reserve


That was actually part of my joke. Few cars in today's era of cars will ever be worthy of the classic monicker.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Empty_Beer said:


> Nice additions everyone! Good to see this thread still delivers!
> 
> That last one (theMissionary) ought to be reported to the authorities!


it has been...one of the other guys had seen it there a week ago,probably the council trying to get the insurance company to pay for the removal


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That was actually part of my joke. Few cars in today's era of cars will ever be worthy of the classic monicker.


i was laughing as i wrote it


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

Spotted this the other day near a few jumps, don't think this took 30 years to rust, maybe 25


Looks like it died an honourable death before being pillaged for parts


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

JeffSkisMontana said:


> Thought I saw this exact truck....this weekend .....was this just off the ARRT (Assabet River Rail Trail) in Hudson Mass? Thx.


Sorry Jeffskismontana I missed your question. This truck is in Kankakee Illinois.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spinymouse (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^^ Great shot!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have seen several good photo opportunities to shot Abandoned Vehicles on the trail, but rarely stop to take advantage of the opportunity. My bad. 

Stop and smell the roses...


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Goodwin State Forest, CT

Earl 50's Ford stake body!


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

Plains_Pedaler said:


> Old old truck buried way in ground on the trails I ride in Kansas. Engine block still in it. Some wanna be hoodlums decided to make it their canvas recently.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recall this from the early 2000s when I went to KSU. There was no graffiti on it back then, but plenty of old bullet holes.

Dan


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

Danimal said:


> I recall this from the early 2000s when I went to KSU. There was no graffiti on it back then, but plenty of old bullet holes.
> 
> Dan


Haha small world! I intended to take pictures of it a few weeks before this picture was taken. It was graffiti free then too.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

Sweet thread. I wish I could see some of this while biking. However, I have the great misfortune of venturing upon dudes doing their "thing" with one another.


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

Found while working, there were a few more but I don't want to bore you guys. This is on a big curve on a highway at the bottom of the hill.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

MTBMILES said:


> Found while working, there were a few more but I don't want to bore you guys. This is on a big curve on a highway at the bottom of the hill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not boring at all, but rather interesting to think about. All of the vehicles look like old models. Makes you wonder what they did up above on that curve to stop these sorts of wrecks that must have been taking place some time in the past. You think they just left them because it was too much trouble/expense to pull them out after they rescued or retrieved the crash victims? Where is this BTW?


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

EugeneTheJeep said:


>


Southwest ridge?


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

terrasmak said:


> Southwest ridge?


 The only name I know the trail to be is "The Burbs". NW Vegas, strava called that section Billy Goat S*it, I believe.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Up in the Avenue of The Giants we stumbled upon this old, shot up Ford. My son's dog had fun kicking around in it too.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Stewart State Forest, NY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

One out in Blue Diamond


----------



## Capt.Ogg (Jun 5, 2015)

Stumbled upon a few Folk racing rallycross cars. Looks like they have not seen action for a while.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Silver City, Idaho

The abandoned car at the link above in Silver City, Idaho was actually modified to drive an ore lift for a small mine -- you just don't see that part of the picture.

Once the mine was abandoned I guess the car could be considered abandoned.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Took me a minute to spot it, how long will it take you?


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

what kind of bike was that?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Capt.Ogg said:


> Stumbled upon a few Folk racing rallycross cars. Looks like they have not seen action for a while.
> 
> View attachment 1099044


Wait&#8230; is that Herbie in the back? NOOOOOO!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

rockhopper97 said:


> what kind of bike was that?


It's an old, cheap mountain bike I saw on the island of Luing, just around the corner from the cottage we were staying in. But that's not what's interesting. Look closer...


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> Took me a minute to spot it, how long will it take you?
> 
> View attachment 1099363


I got nuthin'....


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Probably somewhere in this thread already..... This one is right in an old sandstone quarry on Picture Rock trail just outside of Lyons, CO.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr Pig said:


> Took me a minute to spot it, how long will it take you?
> 
> View attachment 1099363


Looks like there is a bike behind the bike... and probably a sniper too.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Mr Pig said:


> It's an old, cheap mountain bike I saw on the island of Luing, just around the corner from the cottage we were staying in. But that's not what's interesting. Look closer...


Woah! It's got a 12 speed Eagle on it!

JK, is that some type of animal visible back in the woods, just behind the seat?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

second bike or something up there. handlebar above the seat? 

What sort of saddle is that? looks like it'd be an interesting convo piece for an old road bike resto.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

dbhammercycle said:


> Looks like there is a bike behind the bike..


Bingo! Give that man a cuddly toy. There is indeed_ anther_ bike behind it, buried deep in the hedge.









There is a lot of old junk on Scottish islands. Everything on the island gets there by boat or ferry so it costs money and it's a lot of hassle to get them off again. The result is that once stuff gets on the island it tends to stay there.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr Pig said:


> Bingo! Give that man a cuddly toy. There is indeed_ anther_ bike behind it, buried deep in the hedge.
> 
> View attachment 1099547


There are probably a few anthers with pollen in there, but this isn't the botany thread.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I think I can see a few gremlins in there somewhere...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's another one which I saw on the neighbouring island of Seil, at the harbour.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

i went for a ride on the "other" bike  found this


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Patapsco, Woodstock, MD. Near where the final scenes of Blair Witch were filmed. 58 Chevy.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

BmoreKen said:


> Patapsco, Woodstock, MD. Near where the final scenes of Blair Witch were filmed. 58 Chevy.
> 
> View attachment 1110653


I like how you coordinated your bike's color with the '58 Chevy, well done!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Saw these yesterday


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Old Ford Consul and an old truck of some description. Outback Queensland, on a joint I go hog hunting on.


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

Sideknob that's a 'trucked' 1939-40 Ford sedan and a Mk1 Consul


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

Post Canyon, Hood River, OR


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Rhyolite, NV


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Outside Beatty, NV


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Outside Beatty, NV


This looks like a site my buddy would want to check out: Lost America


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Finch Platte said:


> This looks like a site my buddy would want to check out: Lost America


Wow cool!

Here's the rest of the story of that pic if he's interested. Just outside Beatty, NV.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Fuk yeah! I let him know.

Knowing him, he's been there already. :shrug:


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

NV is cool! ...figuratively.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Is it a bit odd to see a crashed airplane in the parking lot?*


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Stopped to refuel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cleared2land said:


> Is it a bit odd to see a crashed airplane in the parking lot?
> View attachment 1137156


You know how those pilots are&#8230;


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

I think I posted this here before but the photosucket links no worky anymore. From today's ride.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2017)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> I think I posted this here before but the photosucket links no worky anymore. From today's ride.
> 
> View attachment 1171659


Gonna use a little bondo on that one.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

Not in the wilderness, but one could argue Sears stores and their parking lots are desolate spaces. As recently as April, this van was sitting in the parking lot at the Valley View Mall in Roanoke. I guess Sears hopes it will biodegrade into the earth. Or is this a new marketing stunt by Sears CEO Eddie Lampert?


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

It's a Subaru of some sort.









And an addition to the VW bug mentioned earlier. :lol:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^Someone dragged a Halloween skeleton out there? lol!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Cornfield said:


> ^^Someone dragged a Halloween skeleton out there? lol!


Yep that would be me! Was bored and he was kinda broken anyway, bunjee corded him to my camelbak


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I shoulda known! :lol:

He'll look better after he gets dusty from setting there for a while.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## advancedrescue (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Yep that would be me! Was bored and he was kinda broken anyway, bunjee corded him to my camelbak


I'd like to see a pic of you riding with Mr. Bones bungee corded to your camelbak!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> ^^Someone dragged a Halloween skeleton out there? lol!





EugeneTheJeep said:


> Yep that would be me! Was bored and he was kinda broken anyway, bunjee corded him to my camelbak





chazpat said:


> I'd like to see a pic of you riding with Mr. Bones bungee corded to your camelbak!


Hilarious, now thats a photo I would frame.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Near a new trail at the Burbs, 1/2 vehicle.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Probably some weird crazed desert dweller responsible for that.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Probably some weird crazed desert dweller responsible for that.


Twas not me....prolly some guy that

passionately remove rocks and corners and other stuff I find too hard to ride.

:lol::lol:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PornstarRyan (Mar 22, 2018)

My buddy and I once abandoned a 1983 Toyota Corolla at a trailhead in Maryland. This was back in the early 2000s. He had bought the car for $300ish a few weeks before and hadn't transferred the title or gotten tags or anything. Unfortunately, he only had one key for it and lost that one key while repairing a flat during the ride. We looked for the key for quite a while, but couldn't find it. Since we couldn't get into or start the car, we just rode home and left the car there. I think the signed title was still in the glovebox. I never heard how the story ended.


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

JeffSkisMontana said:


> Thought I saw this exact truck....this weekend .....was this just off the ARRT (Assabet River Rail Trail) in Hudson Mass? Thx.


Sorry only responding 2 yrs later. No this truck is in Kankakee Illinois.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Robg68 said:


> Sorry only responding 2 yrs later. No this truck is in Kankakee Illinois.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Two years later, it might not even be there anymore.


----------



## ironhippy (Nov 21, 2017)

old KCar in the woods behind my house. It was a in a lot better shape until a logging crew clear cut the area and decided to crush the car monster truck style


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

A couple down below Mt Charleston NV.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Vehicle. Implement. Whatever.
WTF is that anyway?

-F

PS - Sooooooo far from any road, lane, trail.... like it was dropped from a helicopter.


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/pgQGNTjXyN9bGDHeA

Have trouble getting pics to show what is everyone using?

Have come Across both of these the van was yesterday


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Found these along the Mendocino Woodlands/Jackson Demo trails over the last couple of weeks. I’m thinking that the green one may be a 70’s Coronet. The other one looks like it might be an old Toyota or Nissan.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Great thread revival, definitely one of the best threads ever. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

don't open these door.......


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Definitely don’t wanna open that door, Maurizio. Probably some very scary stuff hidden inside of that trailer.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ol Bromy said:


> Definitely don't wanna open that door, Maurizio. Probably some very scary stuff hidden inside of that trailer.


Meth lab will travel.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*sometime*



Ol Bromy said:


> Definitely don't wanna open that door, Maurizio. Probably some very scary stuff hidden inside of that trailer.


Sometime passing through....is better....


----------



## robbnj (Jul 19, 2013)

De plane! Boss! De plane!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

From yesterday









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

robbnj said:


> De plane! Boss! De plane!
> 
> View attachment 1226537


Van Wyck Mountain...Where is this?


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

Fleas said:


> View attachment 1215769
> 
> 
> Vehicle. Implement. Whatever.
> ...


Looks like the frame of a old hay loader to me. Imagine a time when that woods was a hay field.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

robbnj said:


> De plane! Boss! De plane!
> 
> View attachment 1226537


We've also got a crashed plane scattered over our trails. Fuselage has slid down the hill and is mostly out of sight these days


----------



## robbnj (Jul 19, 2013)

Cleared2land said:


> Van Wyck Mountain...Where is this?


Southern Catskills. If you want to check out the story on it and another wreck in the area, just Google "Van Wyck Mountain". You'll get multiple website hits about it.
Sad stuff.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Old tool


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Near the Burbs


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

not abandoned but re-used


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Fleas said:


> View attachment 1215769
> 
> 
> Vehicle. Implement. Whatever.
> ...





Daydreamer said:


> Looks like the frame of a old hay loader to me. Imagine a time when that woods was a hay field.
> 
> View attachment 1226638


Cool! Thanks!

-F


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Near the Burbs
> 
> View attachment 1228272


Nothing a little Naval Jelly and elbow grease couldn't fix.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*In another time*

was a motorbikehttps://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/eek6.gif


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

:eekster:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1231167


This should be in the Bird thread, looks like a Falcon in that tree.

Is that like the Falcon you fly?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ That's only used for training...it's our simulator.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ That's only used for training...it's our simulator.


Did you take that photo?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ No, not my photo.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> This should be in the Bird thread, looks like a Falcon in that tree.
> 
> Is that like the Falcon you fly?


A Falcon nest.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Spotted a new one in Granite Bay, CA yesterday....


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Silver Reef area near Leeds, UT there's an abandoned mine across the ridge from the car, they took the time to remove VIN tags. Image had to be massaged as the dingo bit my phone,no more camera lens cover glass still a bit murky.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

socal_jack said:


> Silver Reef area near Leeds, UT there's an abandoned mine across the ridge from the car, they took the time to remove VIN tags. Image had to be massaged as the dingo bit my phone,no more camera lens cover glass still a bit murky.
> 
> View attachment 1231445


I hope you didn't leave any fingerprints. 

Great shot.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Just in case*

If you are tired because a long race or other take a cableway ! This is free no tax


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

:eekster:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> :eekster:
> 
> View attachment 1248906


Some weird crazed desert dweller left that there.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Rockland Preserve in CT


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

took the "other" bike(its just like an Ebike...but more power  ) for a ride....scouting the area around a soon to open MTB trail


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Wow cool!
> 
> Here's the rest of the story of that pic if he's interested. Just outside Beatty, NV.


Wait? Angel's Ladies is closed?!?!? Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

EABiker said:


> View attachment 1023500
> 
> 
> The namesake of the Rusted Bug trail in Frederick, MD!


There is almost nothing left of the bug now.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Cerberus75 said:


> There is almost nothing left of the bug now.


Someone hauled a lot of it out including the drive train.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*An old Dodge...perhaps 1940?*


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

^^^ C2L that truck is in decent shape, I bet somebody would want it!

Here's some from today's ride on a new trail call Fook yu.

I did NOT put that skeleton there, someone else this time! :lol:

























This one is buried good.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

A rebirth of a great old thread. Care to share any new contributions?









Human powered vehicle.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ It lives to see another glorious sun rise.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I've run by this spot several times (not a bike trail) but never spotted this sitting about 50 feet off the trail until today.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## The Scone Ranger (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## The Scone Ranger (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Schril (Oct 28, 2010)

I live in small community ad come across vehicles and trash all the time. There is a local Facebook group that I post the findings on. Try to put pressure on locals since someone has to know who does this. Last year came across a poached bear and water fowl. As far as manageable trash and if I can get to it, I take a trailer out and pic it up. If I find a vehicle and its on USFS land, call them they will usually pick it up (2 for 2 on this).


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> A rebirth of a great old thread. Care to share any new contributions?
> 
> View attachment 1944050
> 
> Human powered vehicle.


Is that hidden valley trail? Sure looks like it but if so i never noticed the trike before.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Schril said:


> I live in small community ad come across vehicles and trash all the time. There is a local Facebook group that I post the findings on. Try to put pressure on locals since someone has to know who does this. Last year came across a poached bear and water fowl. As far as manageable trash and if I can get to it, I take a trailer out and pic it up. If I find a vehicle and its on USFS land, call them they will usually pick it up (2 for 2 on this).


What I posted above #787 is on NPS land. I'm sure they know it is there but my guess is it was left there before the NPS acquired the land around 1980. I think it may be a Mercury Comet or Ford Fairlane from the '60s.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Schril said:


> I live in small community ad come across vehicles and trash all the time. There is a local Facebook group that I post the findings on. Try to put pressure on locals since someone has to know who does this. Last year came across a poached bear and water fowl. As far as manageable trash and if I can get to it, I take a trailer out and pic it up. If I find a vehicle and its on USFS land, call them they will usually pick it up (2 for 2 on this).


Burned up Winnebago/motorhomes are becoming a problem around the Cascades. There was one in one of my favorite camp spots up by Crystal Mountain this year. The BLM or forest service (not sure which) simply stakes in a placard stating they don't have the money or resources to do anything with them, kind of crazy. The one I'm talking about is right outside the boundary of Rainier national Park on a pristine river. Really becoming sick of the crackheads. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

How to Get to Heaven from Waterrock Knob | Life | themountaineer.com 

I went out here awhile ago.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ 
Looks like a Cessna 414


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^
> Looks like a Cessna 414


according to the article, it's a Cessna 414A, but pics in the article show simply "Cessna 414"

Both occupants died on impact, and were found frozen inside the plane.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

This is way off-trail, but not far from a pipeline. I'm guessing they are old service trucks. There are remnants of old roads nearby (with 50 y.o. trees growing in it), but these were even off that.

-F


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ probably something to be said fo that yeller paint.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Monty219 said:


> Is that hidden valley trail? Sure looks like it but if so i never noticed the trike before.


Sorry so late on this response. It’s the new “mountain bike only” trail they built several years ago that runs through the lower valley called the Wild Loop. The upper older trail goes by the same name and is the old trail we used to use, it’s deemed “hiker only” now. Pretty sure that old bike is still there, it’s been there forever. Hopefully it’s still there, gives the trail character and history IMO. The bike has been there for decades and they built the new trail around it.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

chazpat said:


> ^ probably something to be said fo that yeller paint.


I figured something would have a company logo on it, but I couldn't find one. Prob'y lots of local historical sources to search if I get ambitious.

-F


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

@ The Burbs in Vegas


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Been here a while, no plans to leave


----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Posted this another thread:








This is looking like its going to become a "trail feature"


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Blue Diamond, NV


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Not in the Boonies but mid San Francisco peninsula, Waterdog.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cadillac, Cadillac, Cadillac STYLE!










Hey, they've got a car cover on it, I'm sure they're coming back for it any day.


----------



## vegen (Jan 2, 2006)

A couple from this year.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Old Gold mining area


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Old logging area


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Subaru Rolling Bluffs Orangevale CA


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

patski said:


> Subaru Rolling Bluffs Orangevale CA
> 
> 
> View attachment 2004431


I've seen that one! Pic from 2013. (p.s. I _think _it may have been removed... at least that's my recollection last time I went through there a few years ago)


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Was there Oct30, 2019 when photo was taken on our way to Rodeo Cross

I'll have to check again 




Empty_Beer said:


> I've seen that one! Pic from 2013. (p.s. I _think _it may have been removed... at least that's my recollection last time I went through there a few years ago)
> 
> View attachment 2004500


----------

